# Spearmint Cysters for Science! | 20 ladies so far!



## GingerPanda

I read that high testosterone (PCOS) could be lowered pretty quickly by spearmint tea. Loving a good bit of science, I had my testosterone levels drawn, and they came back at 56. I started drinking at least two cups (usually 4-5 haha) of spearmint tea every day for a month. I had my testosterone drawn again this week, and it's down to 35! It has never been tested this low, so I'm very pleased! I wondered if anyone else had tried it.


*EDIT:* According to FF, I've just ovulated for the FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE without Clomid or Femara on my second month of spearmint tea! I'm so impressed! I wish I had known about this sooner!

So I'm changing the title and making this a group for any Cysters out there who want to join us on our spearmint journey!

*Disclaimer:* I'm not a doctor, nor do I work in the medical field. This is just my personal experience! If you have questions, ask your doctor. If you want to see a study about spearmint lowering testosterone, click HERE! :)

*Where can I buy it?*

For the US:

Spoiler
*Loose Leaf*
*Plain Spearmint*
https://theteaspot.com/spearmint-mint-tea.html
https://www.davidsonstea.com/Spearmint_Leaves_Loose_Leaf.aspx
https://www.divinitea.com/organic-spearmint-leaf

*Spearmint And...*
_(*Note!:* Avoid teas with lemon balm, lemongrass, lemon verbena, and/or chamomile if you are or may be pregnant. There is debate over whether or not these are safe during pregnancy. Best to be on the safe side! Always research the ingredients of your herbal teas to make sure they're safe!)_
*Green Tea:*
_Green tea can contain the same amount of caffeine as regular black tea, so consume in moderation. No more than two cups a day if you're watching your caffeine.)_
https://www.davidsonstea.com/Moroccan_Green_with_Mint_Loose_Leaf.aspx
https://www.teavana.com/the-teas/green-teas/p/moroccan-mint-green-tea
*Other:*
https://coffeecityusa.com/flavored-tea/739-spearmint-tea.html _(Spearmint and black tea. This is available in decaff, and I would recommend that if you're pregnant!)_

*Tea Bags*
https://www.bulkherbstore.com/Spearmint-Leaf-Tea-Bags
https://www.iherb.com/Alvita-Teas-Organic-Spearmint-Tea-Caffeine-Free-24-Tea-Bags-1-42-oz-40-g/55490
https://www.vitacost.com/bigelow-tea-black-tea-plantation-mint _(Black tea and spearmint. Limit consumption due to caffeine.)_

*In Stores*
Whole Foods _(Carries pure spearmint tea, as well as blends. Check ingredients for safety.)_
Walmart _(Carries some blends. Check ingredients for safety.)_
Meijer _(Carries some blends. Check ingredients for safety.)_

Also check your local area for organic health alternative stores. I have one right down the road that carries pure spearmint tea in bags, as well as some blends.

For the UK:

Spoiler
*Loose Leaf*
*Plain Spearmint*
https://www.sympathyteas.co.uk/spearmint.php 
https://www.theteahouseltd.com/herb...-p.html?mid=YY&m1=Morocco_Mint_Coarse&m2=75_g
https://www.theteahouseltd.com/herb...p.html?mid=YY&m1=Morocco_Mint_Premium&m2=75_g
https://www.adagio.uk.com/herbal/spearmint.html

*Spearmint And... *
_(*Note!:* Avoid teas with lemon balm, lemongrass, lemon verbena, and/or chamomile if you are or may be pregnant. There is debate over whether or not these are safe during pregnancy. Best to be on the safe side! Always research the ingredients of your herbal teas to make sure they're safe!)_
https://www.t2tea.com/oolong-fresh.html _(Oolong and Spearmint. This contains some caffeine.)_
https://www.t2tea.com/ready-set-raspberry.html _(Raspberry and Spearmint.)_
https://www.t2tea.com/vanilla-mint.html _(Vanilla and spearmint.)_

*Tea Bags*
*Spearmint and Green Tea*
_Green tea can contain the same amount of caffeine as regular black tea, so consume in moderation. No more than two cups a day if you're watching your caffeine._
https://www.clipperteashop.com/collections/infusions/products/clipper-after-dinner-mints-20-bag
https://shop.pukkaherbs.com/cool-mint-green-1.html

*Just Spearmint*
https://shop.pukkaherbs.com/three-mint-1.html
https://www.sympathyteas.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=pure11


*Members


GingerPanda

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/PNYkm5.png


laurac1988

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/2CSSm5.png


RedRose19
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/ejXSm5.png


Penguin20

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/78qhm5.png


day_dreamer
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/F2dkm5.png


kerryannee
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/enwFm5.png


Mrs. and Mrs.
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/47DUm5.png


rebeccalouise
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/qE5Ym5.png


BabeAwait
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/IkfAm5.png


AlyCon
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/faC4m5.png


RainbowDrop_x
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/5mupm5.png


Ttcin2012
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/GSBDm5.png


littlebaby05
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/hZ9Mm5.png


HopefullyOpto
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/EKDUm5.png


kittiecat
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/hZ9Mm5.png


Pervicax
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/ZYdZm5.png 


tommyg
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/m6bem5.png


Kuro_Aki_Yuki

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/X1gmm5.png


ksquared726
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/0g5um5.png


Kuawen
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/UfQOm5.png

*​


----------



## Fern81

Never heard of it? But did receive a whole pack of spearmint tea from one of my parents as a gift :) so I might as well try it!

I haven't been diagnosed with pcos (ultrasound and blood levels showed negative for pcos every time) BUT I think I might have a subclinical case since I do struggle with anovulation as well as increased body hair and acne. 

Interesting info. Hope it makes a difference in your ttc journey!


----------



## KylasBaby

I did for about a month before I conceived :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Ooo, I'd never heard of this before! Deffo going to give it a try :D x


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely definitely give it a try! My endocrinologist is impressed. He says he's going to recommend it to some of his other patients. :haha:

I was impressed it went down 20 points in just one month!


----------



## GingerPanda

I've updated the first post with some exciting news (for me :haha:), and decided to turn this into a group for anyone who wants to give the tea a try!


----------



## laurac1988

Joining!
I have pcos without cysts and ovulate late in my cycle - usually day 26-35
Last cycle I started spearmint tea and ovulated on day 20
This cycle I ovulated on day 15 for the first time in my life!


----------



## GingerPanda

:happydance: Welcome and congrats!


----------



## RedRose19

ooh ive to try it! does it matter that quality ? because i know when i was pregnant with my son and i was trying to use raspberry leaf tea it had to be a good quality or high concentrate or something if that makes sense. what brands are you using?

my mom works in a health store i might ask her to have a look :) currently on my first round of 100mg clomid


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't know that quality really matters? I've used pre-bagged from the healthfood stores, but mostly I've been using pure loose-leaf spearmint. I ordered it online. I live in the US and order it from Canada, but you can order it to the UK here! It was a LOT cheaper than the bags!

But they probably have bags at the store your mom works at. Let me know when you start it, and I'll make you a ticker from the main page! :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

I've just been using bagged versions. Pukka Three mint, Clipper After Dinner mint and Dragonfly Moroccan Mint


----------



## rebeccalouise

Do Tesco do it? :) x


----------



## laurac1988

That's exactly where I get mine  The dragonfly tea is my personal favourite


----------



## GingerPanda

Tesco does sell tea with mint in it. I believe peppermint works as well, but most of the studies have been spearmint. I drink only straight spearmint tea, with nothing else in it (except a little sugar).


----------



## rebeccalouise

Where do you get that from Ginger? X


----------



## GingerPanda

I order it online. Specifically, I ordered my current stash from here. But I think I'll order from somewhere in the US for my next shipment, because the orders take too long to ship from Ontario to Kentucky. In the UK, you can order from here. But I'm sure there are several places. That's just the first that came up when I searched. :)


In my experience, loose leaf is a lot cheaper for quantity than bags. 100g (3.5oz) lasts me almost a month having 2-5 cups a day.


----------



## laurac1988

I think im going to get pure spearmint after payday. I worry about the caffeine in green tea, which is mostly what spearmint is mixed with in the supermarket teas. I limit to two cups a day.


----------



## RedRose19

I must try it. Im hoping I won't need it sick of clomid :( still no positive opk but loads of cramps so annoying.


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you for the advice, this is my 2nd cycle using agnus cactus but might give this a go as well :)


----------



## GingerPanda

RedRose19 said:


> I must try it. Im hoping I won't need it sick of clomid :( still no positive opk but loads of cramps so annoying.

I hated the side effects from Clomid. Plus, it didn't always make me ovulate, so it was a month of hot flashes for nothing. :(

Even if I get pregnant, I will continue taking the tea. It's safe during pregnancy, and high testosterone is linked to higher rates of miscarriage. I've had two losses, and I want a rainbow!




Penguin20 said:


> Thank you for the advice, this is my 2nd cycle using agnus cactus but might give this a go as well :)

This worked WAY better, WAY faster for me than agnus castus (though I do take that every so often still). It definitely won't hurt to add in!


----------



## laurac1988

agnus castus did nothing for me. But I do seem to be in the minority there


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not sure it ever really did anything for me either, Laura. But I bought it so I feel like I should use it! :haha:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you very much! I'll get ordering :D x


----------



## day_dreamer

Agnus cactus sent my cycles haywire (as did soy)

I read about spearmint tea about 18 months ago and was really impressed with the reports. I have peppermint tea and a 3 mint mix tea in bags in the cupboard that I drink occasionally when my.digestion is playing up, but as all articles I read stated spearmint tea I didn't think these would do so ordered loose tea from Amazon - so cheap!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007IAO9CU/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?qid=1421184319&sr=8-11&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

I never got into drinking it though. I'm just not a fan of herbal tea, I really have to be in the mood!

BUT after reading these studies again and posts here I'm going to try again. 

GP - how much loose tea do you put per cup?


----------



## GingerPanda

day_dreamer said:


> GP - how much loose tea do you put per cup?

1 teaspoon of loose leaf spearmint per cup. Sometimes I put two, if I want it strong.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi! I hope you don't mind me joining, but once I get the clear from my doctor I want to get in on this experiment :3
I am newly pregnant with my very fist so I don't want to risk messing anything up and having to go through clomid again x( I'm already freaking out over every little thing as it is lol
How did the idea of drinking spearmint tea to lower testosterone come about? 
If this actually works then this is a huge break through for us cycsters!! I have high testosterone and it'd be nice to feel normal without meds :3


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Ooh! I need to try this!! I hate clomid, especially this cycle...


----------



## GingerPanda

Babttc123, congrats! As for how it came about, I have linked to one of the numerous medical studies in the disclaimer portion of the first thread post. :thumbup:

MrsMcCurdy, we'd be happy to have you!

Anyone starting the tea who'd like to join us, post your start date, and I'll make you a ticket for the first page!


----------



## Penguin20

I'm going to order it today, Where the best place to buy it from ?

Also does it matter that I am taking 2 tablets every morning of agnus cactus?


----------



## GingerPanda

I've linked a place you can order in the UK in an earlier post. You can also order from Amazon. I suggest loose leaf for the price, but bags are fine too. If you want to try some in bags before getting a large loose leaf order, most health food stores sell spearmint tea in bags. Good luck! :)


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you

I have just placed my order, can't wait to give it a go :)


----------



## RedRose19

I just got my tea and I started it right away! I couldn't grt spearmint on its own, I had to grt a triple mint tea, it has spearmint, peppermint and field mint. Im hoping it will work just as good! Im gonna try take 3 cups a day! Im just entering the 2ww now but it cant hurt to try it now, it will either help me get preggo or be prepared for next cycle. Although seriously hoping there wont be another cycle!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully there's not another cycle, Red! I'll add you a spearmint ticker on the first page. :)


----------



## RedRose19

Ff has just decided im 6 dpo :/ I got a positive opk late on cd 12 and bad cramps cd 14 but I thought it was too early for me. Gonna keep using the opks and bd just incase but meh so sick of the uncertainty!


----------



## laurac1988

OOOOOOOH fingers crossed


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers are definitely crossed! The uncertainty really sucks!


----------



## laurac1988

pretty post O (EEEEEP) temps GP!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes! But I'm worried they'll drop any day now! I can't sleep on my tummy anymore, though, because my boobs are KILLING me. :haha:

If my temp is still up tomorrow, I'll go to get my progesterone drawn. It'll be 6dpo, but they're closed on weekends.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm getting my progesterone done tomorrow at 5dpo as theyre closed weekends and I can't go on monday. Ironically will be cd21
And i feel your pain with the sore boobs!


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck ladies, ive not gone for progesterone draw we moved house just before xmas so not changed gp yet
got sore bbs for a few days so maybe I did already ovulate :/


----------



## GingerPanda

That's not a bad thing, Red. It's okay! One study they did only lasted 5 days, and they still saw some improvement in testosterone levels. So just keep at it. Even if you already ovulated, it can still help you. :)


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed! It cant hurt anyway, im having 3 large mugs of it, one with each meal and stopped sugar/bready stuff although not easy as I make chocolates and sweets for a living


----------



## Penguin20

My order came today, shocked how quick it arrived having my first cup tonight :)


----------



## GingerPanda

That was fast, Penguin! I'll make your ticker!

RedRose, mmmm, chocolate!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh god, I want chocolate so much right now...


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all, popping in again.
Had a rough few days. My most recent hcg from Monday came back low at 7 and I woke up this morning with the inevitable miscarriage that was coming. 
Trying to push this in the back of my mind and find something to distract myself, so I figure it would be a good time to give this a try. 
I read a little ways back that spearmint is usually moxed with Green tea. Is there another store bought tea that doesn't contain green tea? 
I want to keep my folic acid up and green tea inhibits the effects of folic acid, so it is bad for ttc and early pregnancy. It's been a b**** since I quit drinking it because I have already gotten sick 3 times x( 
I guess maybe my immune system grew dependant on the green tea..


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry hon. I've had two losses, so I've been there. It really sucks! :hugs:

Yes, you can find plain, pure spearmint tea in most health food stores. I know for a fact Whole Foods sells it, if you have one near you.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for your loss hun xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

really sorry :(


----------



## BABTTC123

It's fine... I mean, yeah it really sucks and I did cry about it, but it's not like I can change it so I am trying to just occupy myself with other things. I am going to work on losing some more weight when this is all over with and see if that helps for the next time and maybe I won't need clomid with a combo of weight loss and spearmint :) 
That would be a blessing in itself!! 

How many ladies have already started to have regular cycles just from this?

I am currently on 1000 mg of metformin e.r. and that had me at a 33 day cycle. Clomid helped me to ovulate and brought my cycle closer to 30 days. 
It would be nice to be at a 28 day cycle and know when to expect O lol


----------



## laurac1988

Metformin made my cycles slightly shorter but still irregular. They usually run about 36-40 days. 
Last cycle I started spearmint and my cycle was 30 days with Ov on cd20
This cycle I continued spearmint and ovulated cd15

Will need a few more cycles to make a better comparison to pre and post spearmint, but usually I only get one freak short cycle then back to 36-40 days. And I haven't ovukated this early since I've been tracking, and that's been for the last three years


----------



## RedRose19

im only on clomid but im sure metformin would help me, but my gp prescribed me clomid and didnt wanna do much else, im still waiting to see a fertility specialist! i was reffered back in feb of 2014! im told i will be seen any time from feb-april and you get the appt a month before so eagerly waiting for my letter to arrive any week now. 

ive only started the tea 3 days ago so cant comment on that yet i really hope it helps in either helping me grow a beany or prepares me for next cycle 
im feeling so sore and achey today id major cramps last night that woke me a few times it was an extreme af pains. so confusing i dunno if i ovulated or not!
i really wished id tempted now but its so hard to keep them accurate with ds he wakes random times during the night so my temps usually end up all over the place


----------



## RedRose19

would you call this opk positive?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

If the line on the right is the test line, I would say it is positive or very close!

I hope you get your referral soon, but even more I hope you won't need it! :winkwink:


I was on Met for a while. It didn't help me at all, it just made me sick all the time.


----------



## RedRose19

yeah its the line on the right, its dried out which always makes it harder to see but i forgot to take a pic sooner! that was my opk for late cd 12, im starting to believe i did ovulate around cd 13/14! 

day 3 of the tea and im starting to actually enjoy it, i like to let it cool right down til its luke warm, and i try not put sugar in because im trying to loose weight.. which is not working out lol


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: I'm trying to lose weight too, but I'm not willing to give up on sweetening my tea! I like it hot. So comforting during this cold weather!


----------



## laurac1988

My positive OPK was like that this cycle and ov was confirmed with temps


----------



## Penguin20

Had my first cup last night, was pretty nice :) but I gkne away for the weekend and forgot to bring a couple bags so have to start again Sunday night


----------



## BABTTC123

So I've made my shopping list and got the spear mint written down as a necessity! :D
I am pretty excited to start this! 

laura- I hate having long cycles...! Hopefully this stuff brings those days down to a more reasonable cycle length :) That is awesome that it is making you ovulate! Are you doing anything else with the tea?

red- It is recommended that women with pcos combine metformin and comid for better results. Hopefully when you get that letter you won't need to go to a specialist and will already have a sticky bean! :3
And that looks like a +opk!

Ginger- I had to get the extended release pills because regular metformin made me miserable! I was bloated, sick to my stomach in both ways and extremely cranky! ER has been much better on me and I was actually able to get up to 1000 mg! Wewt! lol

Penguin- Oh nooo! Well at least you have it for when you get back home :)


----------



## GingerPanda

It's actually pretty common for women with PCOS to be resistant to Clomid. I know I am. 9 cycles and only successfully ovulated twice on it. Femara tends to work better, so if you have problems, give Femara a try. (Plus the side effects are so much less!) :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Ginger- I have heard that too about femara! I did ovulate on both rounds of clomid and obviously conceived on the second, just didn't survive. 
I'm not sure my doctor will prescribe femara because I think that is mainly for fertility specialist and she is just an obgyn. Sooo.... that may not happen for a while. 
It would be nice not to have to deal with the clomid side effects though :/


----------



## GingerPanda

My regular OB/GYN was happy to prescribe it, and my new one says the same. So I think it just depends on your doctor. Never hurts to ask! :)


----------



## Penguin20

Home from an amazing weekend away :) starting the tea again tonight


----------



## RedRose19

Its hard to drink some days. But trying to make sure I have at least 2 cups if not 3

I am 8/9 dpo but no symptoms does that mean im probably out? :/


----------



## laurac1988

It means noooooothing. Good luck x


----------



## Penguin20

I only been drinking one cup everyday but going to start drinking 2 cups starting tomorrow, quite surprised how much I like it :)


----------



## laurac1988

Got my period just now. On to cycle 22!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck this cycle, Laura!

I'm glad you like it, Penguin! I love it too!




I actually got my BFP this morning at 10dpo! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

Wow congratulations hun thats treat! I hope its the tea is doing a great job! Bfn here at 10dpo


----------



## Penguin20

Congratulations ginger panda, happy for you :) 

Any extra tips for us lol??

Fx for next time laura


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Unfortunately, I don't have any extra tips! The only things I did differently this cycle were have my hypothyroid under control (I only got diagnosed at the beginning of December) and the spearmint tea! This is actually the first time I ovulated without Clomid or Femara, so I'm really excited! I never thought I'd be able to conceive "naturally"!


----------



## RedRose19

your frer actually gives me hope i realised how faint it is at 11 dpo an you said barely visible at 10dpo i hope tomorrow i get a suprise! im having bad af like cramps and my boobs are killing me, when ds leans on me or climbs up on me it really hurts so im hoping a good sign!


----------



## laurac1988

Just ordered some loose leaf spearmint and a couple of other teas  Oh and a tea ball to put the loose leaves in..,


----------



## GingerPanda

RedRose19 said:


> your frer actually gives me hope i realised how faint it is at 11 dpo an you said barely visible at 10dpo i hope tomorrow i get a suprise! im having bad af like cramps and my boobs are killing me, when ds leans on me or climbs up on me it really hurts so im hoping a good sign!

I hope it's a good sign and not AF coming!
I didn't get a very faint BFP until 14dpo with a 12 day LP with my first pregnancy. You're truly not out until the witch shows!




laurac1988 said:


> Just ordered some loose leaf spearmint and a couple of other teas  Oh and a tea ball to put the loose leaves in..,

Awesome! I can't wait to hear how you like the plain loose leaf!


----------



## BabyBubbles

Ok I'm going to sound really thick now but how strong is the taste? I'm willing to try anything but I HATE mint haha

And would anyone recommend loose over bags or vice versa?

Thanks x


----------



## laurac1988

You can brew it to how you like it. I've used bags and am now using loose. Getting on well with the loose as you can use it a few times


----------



## GingerPanda

BabyBubbles said:


> Ok I'm going to sound really thick now but how strong is the taste? I'm willing to try anything but I HATE mint haha
> 
> And would anyone recommend loose over bags or vice versa?
> 
> Thanks x

Obviously, the stronger you brew it, the more minty it tastes (and the more active ingredient you get per cup, so honestly the less you have to drink to get results). I brew mine strong because I love it, but I still don't think it tastes SUPER minty. It's more of a hint. It's nowhere NEAR the strength of a mint candy or toothpaste.

Since you don't normally like mint, I'd probably recommend bags first, since you can get them at the health food store. But if you find it's okay, I'd recommend switching to loose leaf and ordering online, because it's cheaper by volume.



RedRose, any news?


----------



## kerryannee

can i join?! I have pcos and have wanted to try this for ages! I can go get some right away. i'll literally try anything at this point.


----------



## Penguin20

I use bags and don't find it that strong :)

Welcome kerryannee


----------



## kerryannee

thank you penguin! 
I often drink peppermint tea so I'm hoping I won't have a problem with spearmint. I might start with bags too, just to be sure.
very excited to start! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, kerryannee!


----------



## kerryannee

thank you GingerPanda! and a massive congratulations to you! I'll have a big dose of whatever you were having haha! eek how exciting! :haha::coffee: x


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, thanks! I was having 3-6 cups of spearmint tea, 100mcg of levothyroxine for hypothyroidism, and 10,000iu of Vitamin D3 everyday! That's really it. :)

Hopefully soon you'll get to join me! Maybe we'll all have to make a Spearmint Babies thread.


----------



## Penguin20

I like the sound of the baby thread gingerpanda lol 

So impatient this month but got a long way to go, stupid long cycles 
And I have a feeling I'm not going to ovulate this month


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh spearmint babies thread would be awesome.

Fingers crossed it will shorten your cycles Penguin. My first full month on it I ovulated on cycle day fifteen for the first time ever. Normally I'm cd 20-30! 

I'm loving the loose tea. Bought a glass teapot and it all looks SO pretty


----------



## GingerPanda

I think the loose leaf tastes better. What do you think, Laura? Your teapot does sound super pretty! I'm afraid of having a glass one, as if you heat them up too quickly, they will shatter. My current one is black ceramic. My old one was stainless, but had a copper bottom. The copper corroded and made my water taste all icky!

I'm actually looking at electric kettles on Amazon. I'd really like to be able to keep it at my desk and just pour myself fresh tea without having to get up. Lazy perfection!

https://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/chips.gif


----------



## kerryannee

hey guys! thought I'd update you all! I got some lose leaf spearmint yesterday and had two cups. nothing bad to report at all it was actually quite nice. so what I'm going to do is drink two cups of that (at least) a day, and then I also got some twinings spearmint and camomile tea bags which are very nice and 35% spearmint too, to drink at my leisure and up my spearmint intake haha! This is one PCOS fad I'm actually enjoying! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo! It's so good, isn't it? I was also in shock that something that I _liked_ was _GOOD_ for me for once! :haha:

I'll get you added to the first page!


----------



## kerryannee

i know its awesome normally anything i like contains like 2000 calories per serving or something :haha: definitely new to me! eek thank you!xx


----------



## laurac1988

Try to limit the chamomile to one a day hun. It's not the best for TTC/pregnancy. Obviously you would have to drink a lot of it for it to have a negative effect, but it's something to be aware of.
https://fertilekitchen.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/fertility-diet-why-no-chamomile-tea.html

GP I have an electric kettle and pour the boiling water into the glass teapot, so I don't actually heat the teapot on its own at all 

https://i59.tinypic.com/21kkoqe.jpg


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks Laura, I went away for the weekend last week and missed a couple days out so haven't really been on it all cycle, for last few days I been drinking 2 cups a day as I did just start with 1 cup but I do enjoy it, I use the teabags as just easier for me :) 

Just been using opks this month and cd9 it looked on it way to postive which would been way early but then cd11 was really faint couldn't see it and now today cd15 it looks like it's going positive but not quite there yet so I'm confused this is why I hate opks


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed it'll go + soon. Mine was teasing last cycle from cd11 until cd14 when it finally went positive and I confirmed I ovulated in cd15 a few days later with temps.


----------



## BABTTC123

I finally got around to trying the tea lol
I have some bagged ones, caffeine free, organic but it is a spearmint and peppermint mix. I'm not too fond of but I may just need to make smaller cups and go get some more honey from our local honey guy lol I'm almost out :'( 
I need to find more time in the day to drink the tea. It seems like I am hardly ever home. any suggestions? 
Does it taste good cold?
And is there anything else that would taste good to mix in? 
I was tempted to try a little milk in it xD but I don't think it would turn out too good......


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks for your advice it has reassured me, think after this month just not going to bother with opks and try NTNP as hoping that will make me less stressed and worried about everything, only got 1 left so might stop after I used that one 
I was going to do it this month but started using opks as they were in the house


----------



## laurac1988

It's very refreshing cold


----------



## BABTTC123

laura- I may have to try it cold then :3 hot is fine, but I have always preferred cold drinks over hot. 

penguin- I understand the temptation to use the opk's! I technically am not supposed to ttc for at least one cycle, but part of me is VERY tempted to pull out the opk's and see if I get a surge..


----------



## Penguin20

babttc123 - It's hard as I keep saying i won't stress this cycle and just relax but it never works
Next cycle I am defiantly going to try NTNP as I did it for a good few months in the past, I was less stressed and was less disappointed when af came as I wasn't trying to make everything out to be a pregnancy symptom 

Wish TTC was easier but will be worth it in the end


----------



## laurac1988

Finally was prescribed clomid this morning, so will be starting that next cycle


----------



## GingerPanda

laurac1988 said:


> Finally was prescribed clomid this morning, so will be starting that next cycle

YAY! Going to your journal now!


----------



## Penguin20

Glad to hear that laura :)


----------



## laurac1988

Afternoon ladies. 

Figured I'd put together a list of Spearmint Tea suppliers in the UK.In bold are the ones I have tried  GP, dunno if you want to add to the front page and someone put together a USA one?

*Loose Leaf*
*Spearmint*These are just Spearmint on its own. Nothing added, nothing taken away  
*https://www.sympathyteas.co.uk/spearmint.php * 
*https://www.theteahouseltd.com/herb...-p.html?mid=YY&m1=Morocco_Mint_Coarse&m2=75_g*
*https://www.theteahouseltd.com/herb...p.html?mid=YY&m1=Morocco_Mint_Premium&m2=75_g*
https://www.adagio.uk.com/herbal/spearmint.html

*Spearmint And... *
https://www.theteahouseltd.com/herb...ml?mid=YY&m1=Ginger_Lemongrass_Blend&m2=100_g Ginger, Lemongrass and Spearmint (Ginger should not be drank in huge amounts while TTC or pregnant)
https://www.t2tea.com/oolong-fresh.html Oolong and Spearmint (Some caffiene)
https://www.t2tea.com/mint-mix.html Mint Mix. Peppermint, Spearmint and lemon
https://www.t2tea.com/ready-set-raspberry.html Raspberry and Spearmint
https://www.t2tea.com/vanilla-mint.html Vanilla and spearmint (I'm ordering some of this. Very excited to try!)
https://www.twinings.co.uk/tea/fruit-herbal/relaxing-camomile-spearmint-20-tea-bags Camomile and Spearmint 

*Tea Bags*
*Spearmint and Green Tea*
Green tea can contain the same amount of caffeine as regular black tea, so consume in moderation. No more than two cups a day if you're watching your caffeine. 
*https://www.clipperteashop.com/collections/infusions/products/clipper-after-dinner-mints-20-bag*
https://shop.pukkaherbs.com/cool-mint-green-1.html

*Just Spearmint*
https://shop.pukkaherbs.com/three-mint-1.html
https://www.sympathyteas.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=pure11


----------



## RedRose19

Only tea I could get in my area was spearmint, peppermint and field mint mix. Its like drinking chewing gum haha. I make two huge mugs a day and drink it quickly as I dont really enjoy it. I cant give up my normal cuppa tea though lol I have about 3 cups a day


----------



## RedRose19

Oh and af hasnt shown up, last time I tested was 12dpo I didnt bother after that but still no af! Although usually my cycles are around 40 days long but my only positive opk was cd 12 confused is not the word lol. I hope the tea helps next cycle


----------



## laurac1988

that's the Pukka one isn't it? Love that. 
I think you can buy spearmint capsules on Amazon, but I'm not sure if they would be the same level of effective as the tea


----------



## GingerPanda

I will get on it, Laura! (You overachiever, you!) :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

overachiever? nope! Just reaaaaaaaallly bored at work


----------



## laurac1988

Just shared my list and the link to this group on my blog. I hope we gain some newbies!


----------



## GingerPanda

Phew, done!


----------



## AlyCon

Hey ladies!! I've been stalking so I thought I'd join :) I'm not TTC atm but I have the worst amenorrhea as a result of my PCOS. My last AF was July of 2013. I typically get AF maybe once a year if I'm lucky. A few years ago I tried bcp to "regulate" my cycles and as soon as I stopped taking it AF stopped coming. So I ordered some tea today and hopefully it will help regulate my cycles. I mean if by some miracle it makes me ovulate then I should get AF sometime after that right? We'll see! Fingers crossed! And good luck to all of you :)


----------



## Penguin20

welcome alycon

and good luck hope the tea helps you ovulate :)


----------



## RedRose19

Af still not arrived, just tested I think theres a faint line but maybe im seeing things
im thinking I ovulated later than I thought


----------



## Penguin20

Redrose - Maybe post a picture and get others opinion?? Good luck hope af stays away :)


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe! Fingers crossed it turns into something!


----------



## RedRose19

Its probably nothing.. probably line eye or an evap
 



Attached Files:







20150130_104933.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16


----------



## laurac1988

nooo I seeeeeee that!

FX it gets darker!


----------



## GingerPanda

I definitely see it, but I can't tell if it has color. I hope it gets darker! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, AlyCon! Don't you see an OB/GYN? It isn't good for you to go so long without AF. I would think they would have given you Provera our something to trigger AF by now.

I hope the tea helps you! In my unprofessional opinion, if you drink the tea for a month or two and AF doesn't arrive, I would say ask your doctor for some Provera. Your body may need a jump start after so long.

Let me know when you get your tea, and I'll add you a ticker! :thumbup:


----------



## AlyCon

GingerPanda I was seeing one back in 2013 and I was given provera and it worked, then I was on metformin for a few months but the side effects were too much for me. My natural AF actually came once I started eating healthier and exercising. Then I had to move and lost my insurance, just got it back a few months ago. I have an appt later this month for my pap so I'll go over all of that with my doctor then. But in the meantime I'm going to try the tea and go back to the healthy meal plan I was on before and start working out again. I would really prefer the natural holistic route to improving my pcos but I'm not opposed to one cycle of provera. Hopefully the tea works! 

And congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! I admit I was totally stalking this page last night when I couldn't sleep lol. I kept thinking about it today so I figured I'd come in and join :)

So I have a few silly questions for you. First of all when you use a teabag for your second cup of tea can you use the same tea bag or do you need to use a new one? I told you it was a silly question! Lol

Second have any of you experienced a longer lp after using the tea?

I wad diagnosed with PCOS at age 11 a year after my first period. I have all of the issues that come along with PCOS minus being overweight and I o late and irregularly instead of not at all. Today is I think cd50 for me and last cycle was 37 days and I only had a 6 day lp. I also struggle with a high LH presence which gives me lots of dark opks. Pretty much my cycles are a wreck but I'm taking control and doing my best to stay optimistic! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome!

I have a short LP too and it hasn't yet done anything for that.
With the teabags yes use a new one each time, but you can reuse the loose leaves up to five times depending on the quality of them.


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks laura! I'm in the tww now so unless I get that :bfp: I'll be trying it next cycle! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Can anyone make funky flashy sparkly banners? I want a "team spearmint" one


----------



## GingerPanda

I can. Remind me tomorrow, Laura. :)


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Hi all!

I'm joining, Laura has converted me to the spearmint dark side! :haha:

I started drinking my spearmint yesterday! I was drinking it with blk tea off and on a few weeks before. However, I didn't want to drink 3+ cups of black tea a day, especially not while trying to conceive! So last night lovely Mrs. A brought my new glasses, chocolate AND pure spearmint leaves to me while I was at work. What a keeper! :hugs:

I've alllllways loved spearmint tea. I'm excited to have a reason to drink it often. I pretty much only drink spearmint tea iced. Love it! 

So I'm currently on cycle day 41. 1000 mg of metformin (I've been on metformin for over two years). Once my cycle starts I'll be back on femara. I've done one round of femara before, 2.5 mg, when I went in for my ultrasound to see if I had a follicle they found tumors the size of my fists in my right ovary. They were flippin' huge! During the surgery they also found a large cyst in my left ovary that was drained. 

I have a lot of anxiety about starting the femara again. I'm worried we'll go in for the ultrasound and they'll find more tumors / more problems, and this time we're using a sperm bank so we'll be out about 1,000 USD if they do. :cry:

I'm excited to be on team spearmint! I second Laura, we need a sparkly banner!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kittiecat

Hi everyone! Laura has recommended to me to try spearmint tea! Have not yet been diagnosed with PCOS but have a lot of symptoms so figured I may as well give this a try. We were TTC for a year before unsuccessfully so hoping this might help me to get my first ever bfp!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome kittie!

Today I mixed spearmint and chocolate tea. Holy crap...

I'm still waiting for ovulation. I thought last month's cd15 ovulation might become the norm but no Bueno. 

GP - consider this your sparkly "Team Spearmint" banner reminder


----------



## kittiecat

Oh forgot to say I've not actually started yet. Am awaiting my Amazon delivery :lol:


----------



## Penguin20

Welcome everyone :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Started my spearmint tea today! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Wooohoooooo! 

I'm still waiting for +opk. Frustrated is not the word


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

That is frustrating Laura. I hating OPKs. 

Hate. Them. Passionately. 

It's probably because I don't think I've ever ovulated while actually peeing on the damn sticks... but I HATE THEM. :hissy:

I'm still waiting for my next cycle to start. Currently on cycle day 43. My last cycle was 56 days long. Have any of you read about using parsley to induce a period? I've read that it only works after you've ovulated. I THINK that I've ovulated, but I've taken a break on temping / POAS this cycle, since we weren't trying at all. I'm going to start my parsley teas up tomorrow, again. 

I'm just going to keep on drinking teas until I get my BFP! =D

I'm still throwing back my spearmint teas with a smile on my face. I've weaned back off coffee and am using a spearmint black tea in the morning, and then just my pure spearmint after that! Lovin' it! :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Awesome!
I don't know anything about parsley, but good luck!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

It's pretty cool! There's a little less information on it out there than there is on spearmint. But basically it makes your abdominal muscles contract, all of them. Coincidentally, you are advised NOT to drink parsley if you are expecting, as it can cause miscarriage. 

It will also give you the runs, but hey, WORTH IT.:haha:


----------



## kittiecat

Never heard of the effects of parsley either! But worth knowing!


----------



## laurac1988

Teas are so clever!


----------



## GingerPanda

Boo, yesterday I was exhausted and busy all day! I will make you ladies a Team Spearmint banner today. I will also get the new ladies added in once I get to my computer. :thumbup:


----------



## Penguin20

Never knew that about parsley

and laura I know how you feel, I didn't get a +opk this month and don't think I'm getting one :( just have to sit and wait for af now, fx you get +opk soon :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

I have the pukka three mint tea, is this right? Been having two cups a day. :) only started a few days ago. I have pcos, so I'm really hoping this will bring me some regularity. X


----------



## laurac1988

i have that  its lovely 

and i love that its caffeine free


----------



## rebeccalouise

laurac1988 said:


> i have that  its lovely
> 
> and i love that its caffeine free

Me too! As I was told to cut my caffeine :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Will this do?

https://s8.postimg.org/dnpfbsrld/teamspearmint1.gif


Also made this version, which I think might be a bit easier to read:

https://s14.postimg.org/5qrmhcy0d/teamspearmint2.gif


----------



## laurac1988

I like the second one


----------



## GingerPanda

https://goo.gl/g5nEHB


Code:
[plain][url="https://goo.gl/ilWxjX"][img]https://goo.gl/g5nEHB[/img][/url][/plain]


----------



## laurac1988

Cool! Will update my sig tonight! Needs a reshake anyway


----------



## GingerPanda

I *think* I've added everyone in who gave me a tea start date. There are some ladies who I'm not sure if they've started or not. Just let me know if you're not on the front page and tell me when you started. :thumbup:


Sorry, ladies! I've been busy and exhausted (I'm also running _two_ October due date groups, since a thread creator had to drop out)! But still drinking my tea! :)


----------



## kittiecat

Yay thanks for the banner! Will add it to my sig too & will let you know my start date. Am hoping my tea bags will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## rebeccalouise

thank you for making me a ticker! :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

This Friday I'd have had my first normal cycle since June last year! :D I'm so happy, and so hopeful. It'll be a month since my last bleed, with no spotting in between. No signs of AF at all, yet! :) usually I bleed every 2 weeks, with some spotting in between. eeekkk! I don't want to get my hopes up, but even if I'm not pregnant, I'll be over the moon to of had a normal cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

No problem, ladies! Go Team Spearmint!

Unfortunately, I don't think I have room for the banner in my sig! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

rebeccalouise said:


> This Friday I'd have had my first normal cycle since June last year! :D I'm so happy, and so hopeful. It'll be a month since my last bleed, with no spotting in between. No signs of AF at all, yet! :) usually I bleed every 2 weeks, with some spotting in between. eeekkk! I don't want to get my hopes up, but even if I'm not pregnant, I'll be over the moon to of had a normal cycle!!! :happydance:

I hope you at least get a normal cycle! That would be awesome! :happydance:


----------



## BabeAwait

Is it safe to drink two glasses of spearmint tea a day while pregnant? My chart is looking promising so far and I figure it's probably a good thing to know, bfp or not.

And ya I don't think I have room in my siggy... :lol:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, it is safe. I'm drinking it. :)

It's actually soothing to the stomach, so it can be good for morning sickness. That said, it can relax the muscle between your esophagus and your stomach, so it can make heartburn or acid reflux worse if you're suffering with those conditions. I found I have issues with that only if I drink it right before bed.


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks gingerpanda! I've had this constant feeling of a lump in my throat so maybe it will help.

Oh and thanks for making my banner! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

No problem! :D


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Woo hoo! Thanks GP! Love it!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Ohhhh I just drank my straight spearmint tea warm for the first time. 

I LOVE IT WARM! So good. This is the yummiest healthy thing EVER.


----------



## laurac1988

I do adore it: my favourite at the moment is the three mint - peppermint, spearmint and fieldmint. I love the sharpness of peppermint next to the sweetness of spearmint. Yummy yummy!

Come on +OPK. I'm bored of waiting now


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I hear you Laura! 

I'm sick of the waiting game too. Not waiting on OPK, just waiting for this bloody cycle to start. 

Pun intended.


----------



## laurac1988

I just want to get my clomid underway!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I'm in the same boat cyster! I've got my femara sitting in the medicine cabinet... juuuuuuuust waitin!


----------



## laurac1988

I would laugh if I ovulate soon and get a bfp this cycle... but still im doubtful


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I understand your doubt, but that would be AWESOME!!!!!!! 

Like taking your car to the mechanic... it always stops making that weird sound... =P


----------



## laurac1988

Exactly, well the first time we got pregnant I had booked an appointment for the fertility fr. The appointment was on Tuesday 3rd June and on Sunday 1st June I got BFP... It was like threatening my body did the trick on that occasion lol


----------



## RedRose19

Heya ladies what do you think... ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150203_135100.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## GingerPanda

RedRose19 said:


> Heya ladies what do you think... ?

Definitely see something! How long after you took the test did you take the picture?


----------



## RedRose19

3 mins?


----------



## GingerPanda

I think that might be a BFP! Do you have a FRER?


----------



## RedRose19

No :( only loads of these ics lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Bummer! Go get some! :haha:

Or try holding it for 4 or 5 hours and take another IC. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Penguin20

fx RedRose :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Fx for you! X :)


----------



## kittiecat

fx'd for you redrose! 

Ugh still waiting my delivery of my tea! getting really impatient now! :brat:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Can I join you ladies? 

I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but since coming off the pill my cycles have been so erratic. 

I took my last pill on the 25th May (2014) had my withdrawal bleed on the 27th for 7 days. I'm currently on cycle 3.

My first real cycle off the pill started on the 27th September and was 33 days. My next started on 30th October and lasted 86 days and this cycle started on 24th January and I'm currently on CD11.

I've ordered my tea I'm just waiting for it to arrive :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo, welcome, RainbowDrop!

Just know that if your cycles are irregular for another reason than high testosterone, the tea might not help you much. But it is delicious and worth a try!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My doctor seems to think I'm suffering with post pill amenorrhea, all tests I've had done have come back clear but it can't do any harm to try! 

Worst case scenario is my digestion will improve!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, it's wonderful for tummy aches!


----------



## AlyCon

My tea is finally here!! I ordered loose leaf spearmint tea from The Tea Spot! And I also bought their Tuffy Steeper to steep the leaves. It's supposed to be the best infuser out there so I'll let you all know how well it works and how I like the tea! :) having my first cup tonight!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Aly! I hope you like it! You now have a ticker on the front page! :D


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

FX Redrose! That looks great!!!!!!

So I think I'm going to plant a bunch of spearmint this spring. It's pretty aggressive ... so I'm plotting out where I'm going to let it take over! Then I can dry my own and have an endless supply of tea. Mwuahahahaha


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm doing alright having 1 cup at work but keep forgetting to have more when I get home! 1 cup is better than nothing though I guess.


----------



## RedRose19

Ive been so bad forgetting tp drink it, I try have two giant cups a day but usually its only one or sometimes I forget completely


----------



## Penguin20

I used to drink one a day then moved on to 2 cups, one at work and one at home but sometime I do forget to have one at home and weekends I sometimes forget to have any but that's only when i'm really busy


----------



## GingerPanda

You're right, one cup is better than nothing! I'm sure you ladies are doing fine. :flower:

Mrs, I thought about that! But we don't have a yard of our own (we live in a condo). Besides, I think I would drink it faster than it grows. :haha:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I have one cup every evening, is that enough? :shrug: x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Mine has just arrived and I'm starting it NOW. It smells beautiful! 

I'm planning to have one cup in the morning and one cup in the evening!


----------



## GingerPanda

rebeccalouise said:


> I have one cup every evening, is that enough? :shrug: x

I think it will definitely help as long as you are having a cup every single day. You just won't see results as fast as if you were having 2-3 a day, I think. :)



Yay, Rainbow! Welcome to the family!


----------



## laurac1988

Omg I am LOVING spearmint mixed with peppermint


----------



## GingerPanda

You're making me want to try it, Laura!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I think I'll up it, two cups a day! :)


----------



## kittiecat

Amazon is now telling me my delivery won't be here till Saturday! Can't wait to join you all. Thinking of taking some to work but don't want to raise questions as I've never had herbal tea at work before


----------



## laurac1988

Oh kittie hope it gets here soon! Just tell them you're on a health kick or something, or helping digestion around the wedding.

GP - the peppermint and spearmint is lovely! Really kicky


----------



## GingerPanda

Kittie, I agree with Laura! It's great for digestion and tummy aches. It's just good for you in general. You could say it's part of a new diet you're trying, because that wouldn't be a lie! :)


Laura, I will check this out!


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

I love this thread and this idea! I've always been a fan of peppermint tea, although I don't drink it very often, but if spearmint tea tastes similar to peppermint and has all those benefits, I could certainly try drinking it daily! I just ordered some spearmint tea on amazon, while I was there I also saw spearmint leaf pills and decided to get those too. My plan is to take one of the pills daily to ensure I'm getting at least some spearmint every day, and try to drink 1 to 2 cups of tea a day. I'm not great at drinking tea on a daily basis, so I figure the pills would be helpful for those days that I forget. I was diagnosed with PCOS over a year ago, I also have poor digestion sometimes, so it's win-win. By the way considering you guys have PCOS as well there's something I've been rather curious about that I might as well ask while I'm here, I've heard that PCOS causes long and irregular cycles, my cycle is a quite regular 25 days, on rare occasions it'll be 26 days, does anyone know why that could be? It seems so unlike what I've heard other women with PCOS experience.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

GP spearmint grows like a WEED! It grows crazy fast and will take over if you don't bar it off with something. Once you got it growing I don't think you'd have any problem with having enough on hand!!!


----------



## ttcin2012

Hello! I just came across this thread and wanted to have an opinion from you ladies. 
I started drinking spearmint tea in december then I thought I ovulated sometime end of dec, so stopped it. Turns out I did not ovulate then. I am on cd 54 today (thank you, PCOS). This has been one of those months where I was unable to chart properly to track ovulation so I am simply waiting for AF to show. 
Do you ladies think I should just jump back on to spearmint tea or wait till AF shows?


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I would drink it! It won't hurt. If you've already ovulated then your cycle will come in due time. If you haven't, it COULD help, maybe! 

It's not meant to be an instant fix, but an over time fix, anyways. So it defs. wouldn't hurt to start now. 

And I hear you. I'm currently on cycle day 46 and LOSING MY MIND.


----------



## laurac1988

I would start drinking it whenever. It wont affect you getting your period or similar, so I would start now. But it's up to you


----------



## ttcin2012

Thanks ladies. Going by your advice ... just made my first cup for the day :)


----------



## Penguin20

Kittie - When I first started the tea people started asking why I'm drinking it, I just said it helps my cycles and good for digestion, plus it's really nice :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Kuro_Aki_Yuki (Sore wa sugoi ne namae! :haha:), welcome! As far as your question about cycles, some women with PCOS have pretty regular cycles, but I think it's more rare than not. PCOS is such an awful term that's basically like a bucket they dump a whole lot of women with a wide range of symptoms into. The only marker I had for it was high testosterone. I don't have cysts or anything. Why did they diagnose you?


Ttcin2012, there's no need to stop the tea if you ovulate. I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant, and I'm still drinking it every day. :)




Time to go add the newbies to the front page!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mrs. and Mrs. said:


> GP spearmint grows like a WEED! It grows crazy fast and will take over if you don't bar it off with something. Once you got it growing I don't think you'd have any problem with having enough on hand!!!

Yes, and not having a yard of my own is bad mojo for aggressive plants! :haha: I would have to keep it contained in pots. But I would love to grow my own for tea, as well as make a rose hip/spearmint blend. I think it would be super for TTC/pregnancy with PCOS!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm on my 2nd cup of the day. I'm quite surprised by how enjoyable it is. I've been drinking RLT this cycle as I did in the latter stages of my pregnancy with DD and its such a struggle to drink it, spearmint in comparison is lovely! 

I've been reading up a bit more about it and I'm surprised by all the benefits, I read on one article that it's quite beneficial for acne and breakouts so if it doesn't aid in conception at least my skin might clear up.


----------



## GingerPanda

It does that by function of lowering testosterone. High testosterone can cause lots of problems in women:

Deep voice, skin discoloration, excessive body hair (hirsutism), deep voice, weight gain, difficulty with weight loss, acne, increased muscle mass, cycle irregularity, infertility, cysts, and more!

The tea lowers the testosterone, and lessens these symptoms over time. So if your symptoms are caused by elevated testosterone, then the tea should help! :)

I have noticed that I'm not breaking out as much with this pregnancy as I did with my last two failed ones. :)


----------



## laurac1988

It does seem to be quite the little wonder tea! 

I was naughty this morning and mixed it with (decaf) double chocolate coffee... Holy hell...


----------



## littlebaby05

Hey ladies. On recommendation, I just had my first cup of spearmint tea. It took over two months for me to cycle after my d&c, and my bleeding/spotting and BBTs have been all over the place since, so hopefully this smooths everything out. I bought a brand called Alvita at Whole Foods. I'll let you know if I notice a difference. Also have an appointment with an infertility doc tomorrow. Thanks for the tip and good luck to everyone!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies can i join you please? I am not ttc but i really need to take control of my pcos. I'm on cd 48 i think with no ov but my body has tried to ov twice this month already. Can i ask aquestion? Those of you with long cycles do you spot at all? I have 3 episodes of brown / pink ewcm ( sorry tmi) which my dr thinks is down to pcos. Do any have that? I also have excessive hair & I'm quite spotty & my weight is a nightmare x


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

GingerPanda (Arigatou gozaimasu! :happydance: ) Well, after taking the depo shot it was taking a little longer than expected for my cycle to get back to normal, so my doctor decided to test my hormones to see if anything was wrong. If I remember correctly I was diagnosed based on an elevated androgen level. The doctor prescribed me Metformin and after being on it for about two months my cycle went right back to what it was before being on depo. They did find one ovarian cyst a couple years ago that was causing me moderate pain, I don't think I've had any more since then though, or if I have I haven't felt them. :shrug: I'm really excited for my tea to get here, I've been looking into natural fertility supplements for about a week but until I saw this thread it didn't occur to me to try something specifically for PCOS, makes so much sense.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new ladies!

littlebaby05, I have some Avita bags as a backup for when I'm traveling. It's pretty good!


Pinkycat, I have only very rarely had spotting, but I do know some women have it. Maybe someone who spots more often would have more information on it?


Yuki, testosterone is an androgen, so the tea will help! :thumbup:





Ladies who haven't started your tea yet, just let me know when you do so I can add you to the front page!


----------



## BabeAwait

Pinkycat I spot but it's usually during the luteal phase for me. Anytime from 2dpo onward. It tends to be pink for a couple days then goes to brown. Mine could be do to ovulation, it's always very painful for me but I'm not positive. Good luck!

Idk if it's from the tea or my rigorous skin care routine but the persistent cystic acne on my chin is going away. Thank goodness! My chin was really starting to look disgusting, like I had 4-5 tumors growing in a very small spot on ny face. Yuck! It's funny that I didn't have acne anywhere else on ny face.


----------



## kittiecat

Yay my spearmint tea bags are finally here! Am about to try my first cup!


----------



## rebeccalouise

AF has arrived! I'm disappointed, but at the same time I'm happy as this is the first normal cycle I've had since June last year! :) I'm hoping my hormones are settling down, and things will be easier for us from now on. Thank you for all of your support. X


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for a normal cycle! That's a big deal, especially after so long! :happydance:


----------



## rebeccalouise

That's what I'm thinking! :D x


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaay a normal cycle is a great thing


----------



## rebeccalouise

Long may they continue! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

rebeccalouise said:


> Long may they continue! :)

And if they should stop, may it be for 9 months! :winkwink:


----------



## kittiecat

That's great Rebecca! A normal cycle is always a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## kittiecat

Yay thanks for my ticker GP! :). Just finishing my first mug and it's not bad!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

That's great news Rebecca! Let's hope it's a sign of things to come :happydance:


----------



## Penguin20

Glad you had a normal cycle :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you ladies <3 Yes Panda, too right! :winkwink: x


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Congratulations on AF showing her face!

I try not to be jealous, but I am a little bit! :winkwink: :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## BabeAwait

Congrats Rebecca!


----------



## ttcin2012

Rebecca - so cool that you had a normal cycle. congrats!
Gingerpanda - congrats on your pregnancy! Did you take just the tea the cycle you conceived or were you taking anything else? 
Yes, I started drinking the tea yesterday (2 cups) and am already through with my first cup for today. I already think its working - I usually get really hungry before midday but today, I am in no hurry for lunch!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you ladies! <3


----------



## Pervicax

Bullied, I tell you, into this by laurac1988 on twitter.

Mine is on order.

Natural IUI with donor sperm. 6 treatments so far, over two years, and all BFN apart from one which I then miscarried.

I find tracking LH hard. My cycle is regular (32 days) but my surge can be anything from day 17 to day 22! Hoping this helps settle things down.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

It better taste good!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome! 
It tastes awesome


----------



## Mommieh25

This makes me excited! I'm gonna try it. If I have acid reflux do you think the mint will aggravate that?

But it is worth the try! Gonna ask hubby to buy it today.


----------



## laurac1988

It may do. Maybe trial it and if it doesn't work for you because of the acid reflux, stop it?


----------



## GingerPanda

ttcin2012 said:


> Rebecca - so cool that you had a normal cycle. congrats!
> Gingerpanda - congrats on your pregnancy! Did you take just the tea the cycle you conceived or were you taking anything else?
> Yes, I started drinking the tea yesterday (2 cups) and am already through with my first cup for today. I already think its working - I usually get really hungry before midday but today, I am in no hurry for lunch!

I was diagnosed with hypothyroid beginning of December, so I have been taking levothyroxine since then. Started the tea around that same time. I was half way through a Femara cycle at the time, and ovulated but didn't get pregnant. This cycle started Deceber 26th. All I was taking was levothyroxine and spearmint tea (well, and prenatal and extra vitamin D3). I actually ovulated on my own, which has NEVER happened to our knowledge, and I got pregnant. My testosterone came down from 56 to 35 between early December and mid-January. Levothyroxine tends to raise testosterone even higher, but mine came down. That has to be the tea. I think the tea had a big impact on my fertility, but I can't lie that the levothyroxine probably helped a lot too, in terms of getting my body back in functioning order. But I would not have ovulated had my testosterone been high.





Mommieh25 said:


> This makes me excited! I'm gonna try it. If I have acid reflux do you think the mint will aggravate that?
> 
> But it is worth the try! Gonna ask hubby to buy it today.

It does weaken that muscle, so I would be careful. Maybe try one cup and wait to see if it makes your reflux worse. Definitely don't drink it near bed time, as it will really make it worse when you lay down.


----------



## Mommieh25

GingerPanda said:


> ttcin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca - so cool that you had a normal cycle. congrats!
> Gingerpanda - congrats on your pregnancy! Did you take just the tea the cycle you conceived or were you taking anything else?
> Yes, I started drinking the tea yesterday (2 cups) and am already through with my first cup for today. I already think its working - I usually get really hungry before midday but today, I am in no hurry for lunch!
> 
> I was diagnosed with hypothyroid beginning of December, so I have been taking levothyroxine since then. Started the tea around that same time. I was half way through a Femara cycle at the time, and ovulated but didn't get pregnant. This cycle started Deceber 26th. All I was taking was levothyroxine and spearmint tea (well, and prenatal and extra vitamin D3). I actually ovulated on my own, which has NEVER happened to our knowledge, and I got pregnant. My testosterone came down from 56 to 35 between early December and mid-January. Levothyroxine tends to raise testosterone even higher, but mine came down. That has to be the tea. I think the tea had a big impact on my fertility, but I can't lie that the levothyroxine probably helped a lot too, in terms of getting my body back in functioning order. But I would not have ovulated had my testosterone been high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> This makes me excited! I'm gonna try it. If I have acid reflux do you think the mint will aggravate that?
> 
> But it is worth the try! Gonna ask hubby to buy it today.Click to expand...
> 
> It does weaken that muscle, so I would be careful. Maybe try one cup and wait to see if it makes your reflux worse. Definitely don't drink it near bed time, as it will really make it worse when you lay down.Click to expand...


Thanks Gingerpanda! I'm gonna try early part of day when I'm not planning on sleeping. I really appreciate this.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mommie told me to join this group but I dont have PCOS or high testosterone? 

Although I was once told i DO have PCOS, i dont. 

Latest results from 2013:
FREE FEMALE/CHILD Range 0.8 - 7.4 pg/mL	Result 6.4
TOTAL FEMALE/CHILD Range 9 - 55 ng/dL	Result 50

Dr note included: "Your blood tests are not consistent with polycystic ovarian syndrome right now."


----------



## GingerPanda

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Mommie told me to join this group but I dont have PCOS or high testosterone?
> 
> Although I was once told i DO have PCOS, i dont.
> 
> Latest results from 2013:
> FREE FEMALE/CHILD Range 0.8 - 7.4 pg/mL	Result 6.4
> TOTAL FEMALE/CHILD Range 9 - 55 ng/dL	Result 50
> 
> Dr note included: "Your blood tests are not consistent with polycystic ovarian syndrome right now."


You're right, your tests look normal to me. It wouldn't hurt anything if you decided to join (the tea can also help raise LH), but it might not help either.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all can I please join! I read lots about spearmint tea and so started drinking the tea when I was like cd58ish and about 3 days later I finally ovulated and had a 14 day lp.
I'm now cd15 and really hoping I have a shorter cycle than last month, not had any normal cycles since I came off the BCP in July. 

I drink 2 cups a day currently, sometimes just pure spearmint and sometimes it's the pukka 3 mint. 

Congrats GingerPanda on your pregnancy, good luck everyone else Fx for us all :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks and welcome!

Hopefully, when did you start drinking the tea approximately?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi GingerPanda I think I started taking it around the 2/3 of January


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Actually more like the 5th


----------



## GingerPanda

Great, I've added you in!


----------



## kittiecat

I'm loving the tea so far! Managed my 2 mugs yesterday & even had the second whilst in the bath! :lol:


----------



## day_dreamer

My testosterone is only 2.3 but I'm still hoping it'll help :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hey newbies 

So this month I ovulated early again!

My usual +OPK day used to be cd26. Three months on spearmint.
Month 1 - cd19+
Month 2 - cd13+
Month 3 - cd18+


----------



## kittiecat

laurac1988 said:


> Hey newbies
> 
> So this month I ovulated early again!
> 
> My usual +OPK day used to be cd26. Three months on spearmint.
> Month 1 - cd19+
> Month 2 - cd13+
> Month 3 - cd18+

Well if that's not proof that it's doing something then I don't know what is! :thumbup:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

That's ace! I'm feeling as though I might ovulate soon and I'm cd16, last month was cd62!!
Fx for your BFP I hope your tww doesn't drag :)


----------



## GingerPanda

That's awesome! So excited for you! :happydance:

Spearmint tea is a wonder drug!



I keep throwing mine up. It's a problem. :haha:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Throwing it up... O dear,

Well it done you some good to get your bean, not long till your scan now!


----------



## Pervicax

Just for scientific record, today is my first cup.

And I like the taste.


----------



## laurac1988

Woohoooo!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :) i bought this today if the picture works. Is it the right one its peppermint& spearmint. I've had a cup already i can't stand it lol but i will drink it if it helps x
 



Attached Files:







20150208_121802-1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds good! Enjoy xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies. 
I have been drinking 1 cup spearmint tea every 2 days, sometimes daily this cycle. I have some tea in a foil pack that one of my students' mom gave me, she told me it's mint but the more I drank it, the more I became suspicious that it contains green tea as well. Anyway I stopped that tea about 2 weeks ago and have just been drinking infusions of the apple mint and spearmint that I grow in pots (that's why I haven't been drinking it daily, I only have small mint plants! ).
I've looked for it in the shops but so far no luck, only peppermint and its terribly expensive.

Anyhow.... I don't have pcos and my lab tests for testosterone have always been in the normal range BUT I suspect that I might be sensitive to androgens because I have many androgenic symptoms. So I've been drinking the tea just to see what happens. And this might be unrelated but I ovulated by myself for the first time in a year without clomid :). Yay for natural remedies!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome Fern! And awesome that you ovulated x


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

:wave: Hi newbies! 

Laura, congrats on your cycle day 18 ovulation! That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

The egg still hasn't popped, but the early +opk was great. This is the same timing as when I caught with Squishy again


----------



## RedRose19

Af showed for me :( but its ok im concentrating on loosing weight, ovulation is probably at least 3-4 weeks away so hopefully I can loose 2lbs a week plus 2ww I could be lighter for a beanie to get comfy


----------



## laurac1988

sorry hun xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome newbies!

I think I got everyone added in! Fern approximately when did you start drinking the tea? Congrats on ovulation! I know exactly how amazing it feels to ovulate for the first time without drugs! :cloud9:


Unfortunately, I seem to have gone off the tea while pregnant. I really need to drink it, but I really don't want to! :haha: Oh well! It's beneficial, and I'm just so grateful to be where I am, I will choke down as many cups of tea as I need to!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Sorry redrose, maybe next cycle. Fx for you :)

So I'm cd18 today and no sign of ovulation... Thought I had some the other day but must have been a fluke. I'm also not very well so that sucks. I really hope I ovulate in the next week! Waiting so very long last time was so tough... :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

welcome newbies! :) I'm just enjoying my afternoon cup. I've got to say, I wasn't too keen on the taste at first, but I do rather like it now :haha: x


----------



## Fern81

Gingerpanda- thanks! Yah you know exactly how good that feels hey :). Just hope I manage to fall pregnant someday too! I started the tea around the time of your first post! Glad to hear you are doing ok :), and that you are still managing the tea!

Redrose- sorry hun!!!! Hope you have a good cycle and get your true bfp soon xx.

Laura- are you doing AF this cycle? 

Have a minty good week! (So corny but I had to lol!!!)


----------



## rebeccalouise

sorry to hear that redrose, I hope you get your :bfp: soon! :) x


----------



## laurac1988

Fern I'm taking the spearmint this cycle yup  likely ovulating today so will be 1dpo tomorrow. I used to ovulate around cd26 but since spearmint has been earlier 

Our little group is growing


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Good luck Laurac lets hope you get a nice sticky bean just in time for Valentine's Day :)

Rebeccalouise, can I ask, did you have PCOS when trying for your first baby? Did you conceive quite easily?


----------



## ttcin2012

Hello ladies!

Redrose - sorry, hope you get your BFP soon!

Ginger Panda - Its amazing how you've managed to stick with the tea. Good job, girl!

Laurac - congratulations on the pos OPK! 

Hopefully - FX-ed for your ov. Do you temp? 

Quick question - if any of you ladies forget a cup, then do you make up for it by drinking more the same day or do you simply continue next day with the usual? I drink two cups a day. I missed one cup both yesterday and today but I am kind of scared of making up for it with 2 cups at one go (overdose?). Would love to know what you ladies do.


----------



## Fern81

laurac1988 said:


> Fern I'm taking the spearmint this cycle yup  likely ovulating today so will be 1dpo tomorrow. I used to ovulate around cd26 but since spearmint has been earlier
> 
> Our little group is growing

Lol I'm an idiot sometimes. I meant are you doing AI, not AF!! :dohh::haha: That just sounded WRONG!!!

Great that O has moved up for you. All this waiting around all the time is sooo frustrating! x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks for the support ladies! what a lovely group we have! :) 

ive been bad lately for drinking my tea but ive made sure im having two huge mugs a day! esp with a new cycle starting maybe ovulation will be sooner rather than later


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ttcin2012 yeah I do indeed temp, have for the past two cycles. I haven't established a pattern and I'm not sure I will when my cycles are all over the place. If I ovulate in the next week then that would defo be an achievement. 
My shortest cycle since coming off the BCP in July has been 40 days.
Fx for ovulation!


----------



## kittiecat

Completely forgot about my spearmint tea today! :dohh:. Will do better tomorrow! Think being back at work after a week off completely threw me off!


----------



## Mommieh25

Wow such good news! Sounds great guys!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ttcin2012, don't congratulate me yet. My body has completely turned on the tea. :haha: I guess it's the hormones, but it just tastes _weird_ now, like it's got blood in it or something. I guess it's the "copper taste" that so many people report in pregnancy, but I really only taste it with the tea. Made myself a nice big cup this morning, took a sip, and positively turned green! Going to have to force myself to drink it. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Do we need to drink it during pregnancy? In theory, if you're sustaining a pregnancy wouldn't your body be "balancing out" in hormones?


----------



## GingerPanda

I am not totally sure. But I do know that elevated maternal testosterone does carry a miscarriage risk, so I really don't want to take a chance. I'm going to order some spearmint capsules off of Amazon for days I can't drink the tea.


My endocrinologist continues to be impressed with the effects of the tea. He told me today he has started recommending it to his other patients with PCOS that are TTC or don't want to take the heavy duty Class X pill cycles. He did say he believes the lowered testosterone is a big factor in my body beginning to ovulate and how easily I got pregnant when it's always been a huge struggle before.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Cool! That's so exciting that your endo is backing you on this!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Starting to get sick of my tea lol I just hope its helping me too! Id love a bfp this cycle last chance to have a baby before next xmas! Id love to welcome a baby into our family just before the festive time!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :) I'm on day 3 of the tea but I HATE it, struggled to drink it this morning I was heaving over the sink lol can you buy capsules? 
I also had a blood test for thyroid & hormone profile & diabetes test this morning. Im on cd 52 with no ov yet :(


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm hypothyroid, pinkycat. So I can give you a little info if your TSH comes back high. :)


Yes, you can buy it in capsules on Amazon. I think they're 400mg tablets. I'm getting two bottles and will take two a day. So the two bottles will last me two months.


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks. I wouldn't be surprised if my thyroid is playing up. 

I'm so glad, just ordered some x


----------



## rebeccalouise

well AF showed on time this month, as I said, it's the first month I've had a normal cycle since June! she has also gone away on time too, I'm thrilled! :D been on since Thursday, finished today - that's how I used to be! I'm really hoping for a :bfp: this month, or even just to ovulate when I should, it'd be such an amazing wedding present for us both. <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for a normal cycle! I'll throw some baby dust all around this thread for any ladies who want it!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

i still have af here too :/ hopefully gone by thursday because ive my weigh in at unislim and be good for that extra bloat to be gone lol 
zumba tomorrow night i look forward to it every wednesday.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Mind *BLOWN* 

It's so good!!!! 

Have you tried drinking it iced?


----------



## GingerPanda

Mrs. and Mrs. said:


> Mind *BLOWN*
> 
> It's so good!!!!
> 
> Have you tried drinking it iced?



I can't even THINK about it right now, and usually I love it. :sick: :haha:

I upped my order of the capsules to 4 bottles. They should be here next Monday.


----------



## laurac1988

Haven't tried it iced Mrs, but assuming it's goooood? Thinking of doing some kind of spearmint, strawberry and cucumber combo in the summer. That'll be refreshing.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

It's the BEST iced. So good. Strawberry, cucumber and mint sounds DELLLIIIIIIICCCIOUS. 


... I might make something like that this week. Mmmm


----------



## Penguin20

I gone back to drinking one large mug a day now as keep forgetting about it but still enjoying

Might have to try it iced


----------



## laurac1988

Hope everyone is enjoying  
Where are we all cycle wise? I'm 2dpo. BD 3 days before and day of ovulation. Fingers crossed! But if no bueno I have clomid to start next cycle


----------



## Fern81

10dpo. But my temps are not very high, my boobs are much less sore than the few days after O, and I don't feel too emotional anymore. ;)
So I'm assuming my progesterone is on its way down because no implantation has occurred! Which is ok (ish).

On the bright side, I bought another spearmint plant today! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## laurac1988

You never know, Fern. The month I got the BFP with the baby we lost, I was so convinced that I wasn't pregnant that I didn't test until my period went missing!


----------



## Fern81

Gingerpanda - feel free to add a ticker for me! ! :)

I worked out that if I started on the day of my first post then I have been drinking the tea (most days) for exactly 1 month today.

By the way! I found that taking 2000-3000mg epo daily until O has also really helped regulate my hormone levels. My skin looks so much better since starting it, and it also gave me lots of ewcm even when I was taking clomid. Another natural remedy! X


----------



## Fern81

Thx for the positivity Laura x.


----------



## GingerPanda

Would love to add you in, Fern! :D

I think I asked a few days back when the approximate day you started your tea was, so I could make you a ticker. Did I miss your response? Wouldn't doubt it if I did. lol


----------



## RedRose19

Af is still here for me :/ boring lol


----------



## tommyg

Ladies I've just came across this thread. I've been on the mint tea since Friday, I've also came off caffeine. The tea I have is 35% Peppermint, 35% Spearmint and some other type of mint. I've also been using vitex. 
My CM seems to have gone very watery is that likely to be the mint? 
Once I've finished the box I have am I better to get pure spearmint - where do I get it from in the UK? 

Currently around CD53 and don't think I've ovulated yet. Been trying for baby 2 for 3 years, 6 rounds of femara & 2 IUI's. On a forced break from meds.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Tommyg! The first post has a section of places you can buy it in both the UK and the US.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Welcome!

I'm guessing that the watery CM is from the vitex. I'm on cycle day 52! I'm also not sure if I've ovulated yet. I'm not trying this cycle though, we're using AI.

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome 
I haven't found any cm difference for me, but it's different for everyone.
I'm guessinf the tea you're drinking is the pukka three mint? Peppermint, spearmint and fieldmint? That's my favourite 

Today I have chocolate mint tea for the bus. Oooooooh!


----------



## Penguin20

chocolate mint sounds really nice


----------



## laurac1988

It is :-0 And I know I'm getting spearmint as I make it myself from two different types of loose leaf


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Just started my Spearmint yesterday, the tea is really yummy! Although I got my BFP on Sunday, so taking the Spearmint to help me ovulate is kind of pointless now. :haha: I'm still going to take it in hopes that it helps keep my bean sticky though, since it could only help, right?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Yuki! Omedetou!

All I have found is that it doesn't hurt, but it probably helps. My OB/GYN is happy to let me continue it. Unfortunately the tea makes me sick now, so I've ordered capsules. They should be here today.


----------



## laurac1988

It definitely could, as high testosterone during pregnancy can be drama. Even if you don't have a testosterone problem, ir certainly won't hurt anything. Welcome to our little band of spearmint tea drinkers. And congratn on your BFP!


----------



## Fern81

Yay for the second spearmint bfp! Congrats x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Sorry for the tmi but can consuming too much lead to a dodgy tummy?


----------



## GingerPanda

RainbowDrop, I've never had that problem. I drank six cups in one day and had no issues. But everyone is different, so I guess it's possible.


----------



## laurac1988

Mint helps clear out your digestive system, so if you were a little clogged up it would do, yeah


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Mint can be a laxative can't it. I started off on 3 cups a day and it didn't agree with me at all. I've cut down to 1 cup a day and I'm going to build up on it slowly :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

It can be in that it helps clear your digestive tract. TMI, but I have mild irritable bowel syndrome and get diarrhoea fairly often, but the mint hasn't Bo here'd me at all.

Good idea to start low and build up, though if it bothers you x


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats Kuro :)

Laura - I might have to try the chocolate idea and sounds really good and different 

Raindrop - It might be that you started off to strong with 3 cups and because it helps digestive it could have been to much for you, starting with 1 and then building up might help :)


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations :) 

Delighted I lost another 2lbs this week so 8 in total for the last 3 weeks which is good for me because usually if I jave any carbohydrate I stay the same or put weight on! I just hope it continues :) 
Trying to remember my big mug of tea every day but forgot yesterday oops. 
Anyone have plans for this valentines? :)


----------



## laurac1988

https://londontea.co.uk/shop/trade-introductory-offers/503080-trade-starter-jar-set.html Found this! definitely ordering once payday rolls around!

Awesome work on the weight loss RedRose

No valentines plans here. We don't do valentine's.


----------



## RedRose19

We dont really have plans either I don't really trust anyone with jamie except the grandparents and my and dadavids parents will most likely have thier own valentines plans. So davids cooking dinner but thats it because I don't want to get tempted to ditch the diet.


----------



## laurac1988

Have a good night anyhow 

We don't do the commercial thing. I'm a fan of telling someone you love them every day and not just one day when Hallmark says we should


----------



## RedRose19

We dont really go mad about it either our anniversary of being together is the first of feb so we make more of a big deal of that, 8 years this feb, and our wedding anniversary in july. I usually just grt jamie to make dh a messy card but this year hes decided he doesnt like getting his hands siticky or wet so refuses to finger paint lol.


----------



## laurac1988

ahhhh happy belated anniversary


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, happy belated anniversary!

Got my spearmint capsules in yesterday. Talk about a life-saver! They look like Vitex capsules. Clear with crushed herb inside. Each one is 400mg, and I am doing one in the morning, and one at night. I have broken out pretty bad in the time I stopped being able to drink the tea. I'm hoping that will go away now!


----------



## laurac1988

Oooooh I might get some of those at some point. I've still got a few flavour combinations that I want to try at the moment but we shall see


----------



## Fern81

I need your advice ladies. I've been on a break but am reconsidering my options.

I'm out for this cycle, as expected, started spotting so AF should be here soon (wasn't ttc in any case). My dilemma is this: I really don't know what to do next. I'm praying about it but I still have no clear idea.
My three options are: 
* Trying a low dose clomid again
* Trying without clomid (I did O this past cycle without clomid but I suspect it was maybe because I had residual clomid in my system?).
* Going back on birth control pill... that might sound strange but I've had cramps for the past 2 cycles every single day. Today my left ovary (the one that is worst affected by endo) is very very sore. My back hurts. All those things make me suspect my endo is back. Cramping and spotting and feeling tired all the time is really dragging me down. So if I go back on bcp it will suppress the endo to a degree. ALSO, I won't have false hope every month and that will probably improve my quality of life. (I plan on making an appointment with an endo specialist for June, in any case.)

Now if I stop trying, the benefits are obvious as I described above. I really, really want to stop trying. The only downside is that my 1% chance of ever falling pregnant will become 0%. I'm scared that I would blame myself for making that decision one day when I'm too old to have kids at all.

Please give me your honest advice! 

I am praying that we have a baby but that God's will be done and that He gives me peace of mind with whatever road is the right road. I trust that your opinions will be part of an answer to that prayer.


----------



## GingerPanda

Okay, the first thing I wanted to say was that you wouldn't have ovulated because of "residual Clomid". Clomid is already out of your system by the time you ovulate the cycle you took it. So if you O'd last cycle and didn't take Clomid in the beginning, your body did it on its own with no help. :)


Getting your endometriosis under control would be good. You say you're going to see a specialist in June? You could go on BCP until then, but if you're ovulating on your own, then that is a good sign, you know?


----------



## Fern81

GP- I had stage 3 endo lazered off in dec but the constant cramping etc that I've come to associate with endo, is back. A friend of mine also has severe endo and she's recommended that I go see her specialist. He is just booked months ahead. 

In the meantime I will continue with the tea regardless of what I decide to do for this new cycle. Greater hormonal stability can't hurt right. :)


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Well one, obviously whatever you and your dr decide will be the right decision! 

That said, if you're ovulating by yourself then I wouldn't want to mess that up with BC! But, if you're hurting then you need to take that into consideration also. 

I don't have endo so I don't know what that pain is like, but that's pretty exciting to have ovulated on your own!


----------



## laurac1988

Fern I really can't help I'm afraid. I think this is the kind of decision that only you can make x


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! Can I join? I see a few familiar people on this thread who recommend I try spearmint tea.

Since BCP, I've had very long cycles (longest was 51 days and was steadily getting longer). I've been taking Vitex the last two cycles with huge success, and my last cycle was just 32 days. I had a blood test on CD 21 at 7dpo and my testosterone was a little high at 51, and that's with the Vitex so I'm sure it was higher before. I have acne and I might have PCOS but not sure.

I started drinking a Moroccan Mint tea on Monday, but missed a few days this week due to being very busy at work. Yesterday I had two cups. It does have green tea in it though, so I need to find a new one. Going to look today in the vitamin store.

Currently CD 5 and AF is just ending. Hoping the spearmint + Vitex will finally give me my first ever BFP! Been TTC since July.


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome! Best of luck x


----------



## RedRose19

Af is still here :/ getting fed up of her now just want to feck off now lol
I got the zumba fit game for my wii for valentines just what I wanted :) I was hoping he wouldn't get me any chocolates.
ive drank two big mugs of the tea a day which is more like 4 cups of it because the mugs are huge!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi new Katie's and how is everyone else. 

Question: is mint tea ok, or does it gave to say spearmint?


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure if peppermint or any other type of mint has the same properties as spearmint. I would go with something that 100% contains spearmint


----------



## Mommieh25

laurac1988 said:


> Not sure if peppermint or any other type of mint has the same properties as spearmint. I would go with something that 100% contains spearmint

Thanks. I'm on my way to our local co-op to see if they gave it.


----------



## Penguin20

Heyy everyone just wanted to say that I took a preganacy test today and came up with a positive and then took a clearblue this afternoon and it said bfp 2-3 weeks I'm in shock as thought I didn't ovulate :)

I'm surprised it didn't come up when I had my ultrasound or transvaginal on Tuesday, maybe it's too early as I have no symptoms what so ever and I found on Tuesday i has a cyst on my left ovary so just in shock but excited :D


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations :) 

Delighted with my self I had a lean steak and healthy homemade oven wedges and veg for dinner and I froze a diet yoghurt all the while dh and the inlaws ate fudge and chocolate around me so im happy to say I stayed strong :)


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Welcome KSquaired! 

Congratulations penguin! That's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittiecat

Been really bad with my tea of late....keep forgetting! :dohh:. Will aim to do better today!


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations penguin xxxx


----------



## kittiecat

Penguin20 said:


> Heyy everyone just wanted to say that I took a preganacy test today and came up with a positive and then took a clearblue this afternoon and it said bfp 2-3 weeks I'm in shock as thought I didn't ovulate :)
> 
> I'm surprised it didn't come up when I had my ultrasound or transvaginal on Tuesday, maybe it's too early as I have no symptoms what so ever and I found on Tuesday i has a cyst on my left ovary so just in shock but excited :D

congratulations!


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks everyone, just like to say it was my first full month drinking the tea and don't know if it helped but it's the only thing I done different well that and laying in bed longer after sex lol


----------



## kittiecat

well I've been better with my tea today and had my two cups! :thumbup:. Might even have a third! :winkwink:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations penguin that's brilliant news :)

I'm doing really bad with the tea, when I was drinking 3 cups it was easy but now that I've cut down to one I keep forgetting :dohh:

Think I'll have to make it my first drink of the day/last drink at night so it's a routine.


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah that's what I do. I have one after my coffee at work and then one with dinner as soon as I get home


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations, Penguin!! :happydance:

I bought the Pukka brand yesterday because the first one I got has green tea, and I don't like it nearly as much :(. Smelled like dill for some reason. So today I bought the spearmint capsules so I can take them on days I don't drink the tea.


----------



## RedRose19

Mines the pukka brand too except its not just spearmint its 3 mint tea mostly spearmint in it there tho and peppermint. I was good yesterday 2 huge mugs of it I reckon the mugs like 2 cups, will try the same amount today


----------



## tommyg

Do you keep drinking tea after ovulation?


----------



## laurac1988

I do  Can't do any harm. I do tend to drink less of it after ovulation, but I think that's more because I jsut don't feel like drinking it.


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies, congrats on the pregnancy -wonderful news x

It's cd 58 for me still no ovulation :( i had to stop the tea for a day or 2 as it upset my stomach but back on it today.
hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## RedRose19

1 mug down 1 to go! af is still here for me but its normal for me to have long af its down to spotting so hopefully gone totally by tomorrow so we can start bd. Gonna try the smep see if it works. 
I hope everyone is having a nice monday. Off to my moms today with jamie bit of a walk but its exercise lol


----------



## laurac1988

Hope Af buggers off for you hun!

Freak temp rise for me today. It's got me interested. Last cycle I had a steady decline until my period showed up. This month we either have something going on in there, or my temps are just playing silly buggers


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck girls 

Redrose - hope af buggers off soon


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Penguin!

Ooohhh Laura here's hoping you don't need clomid after all ;).

Thanks for the input ladies re my little dilemma this cycle. I really just needed some outside opinions. I believe that sometimes we get so stuck in our own problems that it becomes difficult to see the bigger picture. In any case, we've decided to continue ttc until I can manage to see the endometriosis specialist. I want him to prescribe a proper bcp or other treatment for this painful endo, so we're just going to keep trying until I can get some proper professional advice re the endo and ttc. (My gynae is useless.) Will be taking a low dose clomid this month and carry on with the tea - I hope to start drinking it daily now that I have a few more plants :).

Hugs!


----------



## RedRose19

sounds good laura!! hopefully you wont need clomid! i wish id temp with jamie so i could compare, my temps never seem to make any sense. plus jamie wakes so much during the night these days since he went into a bed so my temps are usually inaccurate. 
my af after clomid is usually so heavy not nice. 
i just managed a second mug of mint tea, im trying to have less of my usual milky tea because i know the milk really does add up the calories.


----------



## GingerPanda

I missed a lot!

Welcome, new ladies! You've been added!

CONGRATS, PENGUIN! :happydance:

Laura, I am excited about your temp rise! Fingers are crossed you won't need the Clomid!

Fern, sounds like a plan!


AFM, still sick. But the spearmint capsules are a lifesaver. I had started to break out really bad while I was of the spearmint, and now it's clearing up again. :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

Ginger how long were you drinking the tea before your bfp?


----------



## kittiecat

Anyone else find that spearmint tea makes you want to wee loads? :lol:


----------



## ksquared726

Yes, kittiecat! But I just figured it was because I was downing the cup pretty quickly. I've been having a grumbly tummy too, and diarrhea. I'm just imagining my body purging excess testosterone and toxins. Weird that I had more end-of-AF spotting this time, and even some pink that I never have at the end of AF. It's over now though. FX it also gets rid of my acne like it did for GingerPanda!


----------



## RedRose19

Af finally gone! But I feel still so bloated and have a horrible sore throat. Hoping this bloat doesnt affect my weigh in thursday! Thinking its because I had pasta for dinner


----------



## Penguin20

Good Luck on your weigh in RedRose


----------



## GingerPanda

RedRose19 said:


> Ginger how long were you drinking the tea before your bfp?

I started the tea at the very beginning of December. This cycle started on December 23rd. I had a testosterone draw at the beginning of January (after one month of tea), and my testosterone dropped from 56 to 35. Then I ovulated on the 10th. Got my BFP 10dpo. :)



Good luck at your weigh in, RedRose!

Ksquared, I hope your tummy issues sort out, and your acne goes away!


----------



## rebeccalouise

FX for ovulation this weekend, com'on! I'm hoping with the weight I've lost, and the tea I've been drinking - I'm in with a good shot of another normal month! :D x


----------



## ksquared726

I skipped the tea today after having another rough morning with my tummy. Feeling better. Does the tummy upset level out after a while? Maybe I should only drink it every other day, but then that might not help my testosterone and acne! What do you guys think? I did buy 400mg capsules from Amazon that will arrive tomorrow. 

FX for O this weekend, rebeccalouise!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

That's so interesting how some have tummy upset. It doesn't mess with my stomach at all. 

Sorry that that's happening to you! I'd try the capsules.


----------



## laurac1988

Doesn't upset my tummy unless I drink a LOT of it. I hope it gets easier x

Temp swan dive today. Come onnnnnn period. Want to start my clomid


----------



## Fern81

laurac1988 said:


> Doesn't upset my tummy unless I drink a LOT of it. I hope it gets easier x
> 
> Temp swan dive today. Come onnnnnn period. Want to start my clomid

Have you tried a B6 supplement? I've started taking 25mg daily (also a b complex to balance it out) and it instantly lengthened my lp by 2 days. Was a bit lax about taking it last cycle and had a shorter lp again. So I do believe it helps! Anything to work towards a bfp hey :)


----------



## RedRose19

Ok so itscd 11 and I thought af had gone but that evening it came back and still here now what the hell!


----------



## laurac1988

Fern81 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't upset my tummy unless I drink a LOT of it. I hope it gets easier x
> 
> Temp swan dive today. Come onnnnnn period. Want to start my clomid
> 
> Have you tried a B6 supplement? I've started taking 25mg daily (also a b complex to balance it out) and it instantly lengthened my lp by 2 days. Was a bit lax about taking it last cycle and had a shorter lp again. So I do believe it helps! Anything to work towards a bfp hey :)Click to expand...

I have, but when I took it all cycle it delayed ovulation by a LOT. I'm taking it during LP this cycle, so who knows if it will make a difference. I'm hoping clomid will help fix it, though


----------



## Penguin20

sorry ksquared that the tea is not making you feel good maybe capsules might be better


----------



## pinkycat

I can't drink the tea either, it really upsets my tummy. Hope the capsules work the same. I'm on cd 60 something & I think my body is 'thinking' about ov'ing x


----------



## Kuawen

Mind if I join you ladies? :flower: I've only just begun drinking the spearmint tea this last Monday.


----------



## pinkycat

Ooh cd 61 & very positive ov test, hope my body actually manages it this time x


----------



## Penguin20

Welcome kuawen and good luck for ovulation pinky cat


----------



## Pervicax

Hmm.

CD 25 and no LH surge yet. I've never OVed this late. 

Either I haven't OVed this cycle or I OVed really early. I started testing withOPKs on CD14 as my pattern is 17-22 ish. The cheap OPKs had faint second line on CD14-16 then disappeared. I thought it was building to a surge but perhaps, in hindsight, it was the tail end of an earlier surge.

Anyway, I'll start on CD10 next month.

Also, no TTC until late April so it's no big drama.


----------



## RedRose19

I just started my opks today :)


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

On Pinkycat, yay!

I wasn't checking my OPKs or temping this month... but i'm still just waiting here on cycle day 60. :coffee:

However, my face has cleared up WONERFULLY since starting the tea. That's pretty exciting! :thumbup:

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all, sorry I haven't updated in a while, so according to FF I am now 5/6DPO, which means if correct my body finally ovulated on cd24! A whole 36 days earlier than last cycle :) now whether this was the tea or a combination of things I'm extremely happy if it worked and it turns out FF is right. 
My temps increased steadily but today had a substantial dip. Has any ladies who have had their BFP in the past had a dip at 5/6DPO?


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry I've had such a hard time keeping up! Even taking the capsules is getting difficult for me. Just the smell sets me off, and I used to love it. :(

Welcome, Kuawen!


HopefullyOpto, I had a pretty big dip at 7dpo this cycle. But my temps were pretty wonky this cycle anyway, so I doubt it meant anything.


----------



## Pervicax

Mrs. and Mrs. My face has also,cleared up. Hadn't thought to attribute it to the tea!


----------



## Penguin20

Aww sorry spearmint doesn't agree with you gingerpanda 

AFM - still get pains on my left side but doctor doesn't seem worried but I am still, tried getting an early scan manage to get one for tomorrow morning worried though :(


----------



## RedRose19

so... im pretty sure im about to get a positive opk and ovulate hopefully which is amazing because i normally have a 40 day cycle! also my skin has cleared up so much and i actually have ewcm! i think its safe to say its working for me!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo! Good luck!


----------



## rebeccalouise

hey ladies :) I hope you're all okay!

so, apparently I should of ovulated this weekend.. but I've had no signs? :shrug: I don't temp, but I didn't get any of the normal clear, stretchy discharge I get. :nope: could I still of ovulated, without the signs? I'm trying to remain hopeful, but keep expecting my usual two week bleed to appear! x


----------



## laurac1988

You could have still ovulated, but without temps or OPKs it's impossible to tell, hun.

Penguin how was the scan?
Red rose good luck!

Just waiting to ovulate here. Finished clomid yesterday and my ovaries ACHE. So fx it won't be long


----------



## rebeccalouise

laurac1988 said:


> You could have still ovulated, but without temps or OPKs it's impossible to tell, hun.
> 
> Penguin how was the scan?
> Red rose good luck!
> 
> Just waiting to ovulate here. Finished clomid yesterday and my ovaries ACHE. So fx it won't be long

I stopped using the opks, as I was obsessing far too much over them! :( decided to try the more relaxed approach without them, but I'm still stressing now anyway :haha: Ah well, I'll just keep my fingers crossed! :) 
Good luck with the ovulation hun! X


----------



## Kuawen

I'm getting a flareup with the acne and dandruff, rather than clearing up :( I hope it's just the toxins rising to the surface and that the spearmint is doing something for me. Won't know until we retake the blood tests in another 3 weeks. And I'm meeting my Naturopath doctor this Friday, I wonder if she'll have heard about spearmint! Maybe she can make me a special tea blend; I'm a mess! :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

I was the same. Broke out loads before it then got a little better


----------



## Penguin20

Glad its working redrose and fx you ovulated rebecca

Laura - Scan went well, we saw the sac and yolk and she said that she very happy but didn't see a heartbeat so going back in on Monday to see if they can see one, we think i'm 5 weeks so she said it could be to early and hopefully they see something Monday when i should be 6 weeks, got my fingers crossed we will see the heartbeat

hope you ovulate soon


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

And eye lashes!


----------



## GingerPanda

Everything crossed, Penguin! 5 weeks is too early for a heartbeat. My doc says he's impressed when he sees a heartbeat at 6 weeks on the dot.


----------



## Kuawen

Fingers crossed so tight for you, Penguin!


----------



## RedRose19

ive everything crossed for you penguin!!

so ive not been great at taking the opks, been taking them different times of the day and def not every day, but 2 days ago i took my opk very late around 11pm and it was nearly positive but the next day (yesterday) it was much lighter so i assumed no ovulation but yesterday i had major cramps i thought af was gonna show, and i even had a small bit of pink cm so wondering if i ovulated! last time i had these bad ov pains i got preggo with jamie i though af was on its way so made dh dtd with me to hurry her up as was in agony same story last night. i have a feeling if id taken my opk earlier i would of been positive but i will keep up the opks just incase


----------



## Fern81

RedRose19 said:


> ive everything crossed for you penguin!!
> 
> so ive not been great at taking the opks, been taking them different times of the day and def not every day, but 2 days ago i took my opk very late around 11pm and it was nearly positive but the next day (yesterday) it was much lighter so i assumed no ovulation but yesterday i had major cramps i thought af was gonna show, and i even had a small bit of pink cm so wondering if i ovulated! last time i had these bad ov pains i got preggo with jamie i though af was on its way so made dh dtd with me to hurry her up as was in agony same story last night. i have a feeling if id taken my opk earlier i would of been positive but i will keep up the opks just incase

I would bet anything that you did indeed ovulate! Yay!! Hope you get that bfp in two weeks :).


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

It's so easy to miss an ovulation on those stupid pee tests. They can change in a matter of hours. If you had one positive one, then most likely what you felt was ovulation! 

Yippee!!!!

I just got put on progesterone today to induce my next cycle. Still drinking my spearmint!!! I've been pretty good about getting at least two cups a day, but i'm re-using tea bags. Normally I get three cups a day with two fresh tea bags. My skin is still looking good! I just have one big painful zit on my neck? I never ever get zits there... super odd. 

Any who, I hope you're all having a great day! It's 5:55 AM here in Kansas and I'm getting ready to go watch a friends toddler while he goes to parent teacher conferences.


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you ladies :) just excited and worried at the same time but think that's normal in early pregnancy 

Mr and mrs - Glad the tea is working :)

redrose - hope you ovulated :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Penguin20 said:


> Glad its working redrose and fx you ovulated rebecca
> 
> Laura - Scan went well, we saw the sac and yolk and she said that she very happy but didn't see a heartbeat so going back in on Monday to see if they can see one, we think i'm 5 weeks so she said it could be to early and hopefully they see something Monday when i should be 6 weeks, got my fingers crossed we will see the heartbeat
> 
> hope you ovulate soon

thank you! :D have my fx for you penguin. :) it'll be 3 weeks this weekend since my last period, so it's looking positive for my second "normal" cycle! however, I've seen 4 pregnancy anouncements on facebook tonight, so I'm feeling slightly down right now.. :cry: does anyone ever feel like it's never going to happen for them? or is that just me? :nope: x


----------



## laurac1988

I worry that I'll never have kids, but I guess we have to take each day as it comes


----------



## Kuawen

I often struggle with those feelings, like I have more chance of randomly levitating than growing another human being within my body :hugs: I look forward to the day that I'm proven wrong.


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

rebeccalouise said:


> Penguin20 said:
> 
> 
> Glad its working redrose and fx you ovulated rebecca
> 
> Laura - Scan went well, we saw the sac and yolk and she said that she very happy but didn't see a heartbeat so going back in on Monday to see if they can see one, we think i'm 5 weeks so she said it could be to early and hopefully they see something Monday when i should be 6 weeks, got my fingers crossed we will see the heartbeat
> 
> hope you ovulate soon
> 
> thank you! :D have my fx for you penguin. :) it'll be 3 weeks this weekend since my last period, so it's looking positive for my second "normal" cycle! however, I've seen 4 pregnancy anouncements on facebook tonight, so I'm feeling slightly down right now.. :cry: does anyone ever feel like it's never going to happen for them? or is that just me? :nope: xClick to expand...

I feel this way, ive been trying for baby two since jamie was 6 months... hes 3 in june! I still am waiting to see a fertility specialist! 
I just try remain positive and think my bodys done it once and it will do it again! 
Weather trying for baby 1 2 or 5 long term trying to conceive is so hard because you just want it now, that not knowing when it will happen is hard. My sils have both been pregnant and had babies in the time ive been trying. my niece is 1.5 now lol and sil got pregnant the month I started trying so its hard to think so much time has gone by. But ive stopped thinking about trying for now concentrating on the tea and being healither and hopefully a miracle happens!


----------



## Penguin20

I don't want to be one of them women that go don't worry it will happen, relax as that used to really annoy me and because I been trying for 14 months I came to the point where I thought it never going to happen to me as I always had this feeling I would never get pregnant
I think it's a natural thing to feel if you been trying for so long but then taking tips of here like drinking spearmint tea, staying in bed longer, my oh took maca for a few days and here I am with a shock bfp as I thought I didn't ovulate and i'm praying it will be a sticky bean 
I just want to say stay positive ladies and good luck.. I really hope it happens for all of you :)


----------



## laurac1988

The way I see it is that it WILL happen. Whether I have our baby, my wife does or we foster or adopt. We WILL have a family


----------



## RedRose19

I think supporting each other is the best thing we can do :) I have tk say when I was ttc my son so many people told me to relax I wanted to kill them, but soon as I did it happened, finding it hard to do it this time! But im hoping by concentrating on loosing weight it will help me relax. 

Im feeling very nervous jamies got an appt with early intervention tuesday! He still isn't talking and a few things hes behind in so they have mentioned the possibility of autism, im hoping it's just a delayed learning from his birth but anyway I guess I have to wait and see


----------



## GingerPanda

I _still_ feel like it will never happen for me! I think I'll keep believing it's impossible until the day I push a kid out. Guess I'm just to scarred by LTTTCARL.

I hope everyone here gets super sticky BFPs soon!


Redrose, good luck with Jamie!


----------



## Fern81

laurac1988 said:


> I worry that I'll never have kids, but I guess we have to take each day as it comes

I also feel like that, have been feeling that way for years. It's hectic. Like winning the lottery is more realistic. Unfortunately DH does not want to adopt :/.


----------



## Fern81

GL redrose xxxxxxxx thinking of you! 

On a positive note, I finally found a shop that sells good quality herbs but it's not too expensive. Got a huge pack of loose leaf spearmint tea today. I've stripped my poor plants down and they are quite small still; so I will just give them some time to grow. 

Cd13 and hostile cm for me!!! Urgh. I blame the clomid.


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hi guys. I'm right there with you thinking how impossible it feels most of the time. 

I just dropped back in because I got some spearmint capsules and was wondering if I should start taking them now that I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. I stopped drinking the tea when I had persistent tummy troubles, but now that I've O'd and I have the capsules I really want my body to have a nice welcoming home for a fertilized egg (hopefully!). Does too much testosterone prevent a nice cushy uterine wall for implantation? Also should I take it now or before I go to bed?


----------



## Penguin20

fingers crossed ksquared and I would say follow what it says on the capsule bottle if it has any instructions as I know some bottles aren't that clear


----------



## GingerPanda

I take one capsule in the morning and one before bed.

The main problem with high testosterone concerning fertility is that it can prevent ovulation, and it also increases the risk of miscarriage.

I drank the tea every single day, even after I got pregnant. Until the morning sickness turned me off of it, anyway. Now I take the capsules every day. But I never had any stomach upset issues with it, no matter how much I had.


----------



## RedRose19

Fern81 said:


> GL redrose xxxxxxxx thinking of you!
> 
> On a positive note, I finally found a shop that sells good quality herbs but it's not too expensive. Got a huge pack of loose leaf spearmint tea today. I've stripped my poor plants down and they are quite small still; so I will just give them some time to grow.
> 
> Cd13 and hostile cm for me!!! Urgh. I blame the clomid.

ive heard if you take a certain cough medicine approx 5 days before ovulation its suppose to help hostile cm, my friends dr told her to take it leading up to ovulation and she got her bfp first time, ive no idea what type but maybe you can google it and see if anything comes up


----------



## laurac1988

I've found I've actually had to try with the tea this cycle. Need to mix it up a bit, I think and make some mixes.


----------



## Mommieh25

RedRose19 said:


> Fern81 said:
> 
> 
> GL redrose xxxxxxxx thinking of you!
> 
> On a positive note, I finally found a shop that sells good quality herbs but it's not too expensive. Got a huge pack of loose leaf spearmint tea today. I've stripped my poor plants down and they are quite small still; so I will just give them some time to grow.
> 
> Cd13 and hostile cm for me!!! Urgh. I blame the clomid.
> 
> ive heard if you take a certain cough medicine approx 5 days before ovulation its suppose to help hostile cm, my friends dr told her to take it leading up to ovulation and she got her bfp first time, ive no idea what type but maybe you can google it and see if anything comes upClick to expand...

If it is what I think, I took robitussin. Really it us the guafenasin that does it. I think I spelled it wrong.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, all. My bottle says take one capsule with water twice a day. But reviews on Amazon said to take with food. So I took my first one after lunch today. Fingers crossed! Now my burps are minty, lol.


----------



## RedRose19

i just went to the bathroom and got stretchy brown dark brown like just before af cm! if i wasnt just on cd 20 id be sure it was af... any thoughts? 

last summer i did have 3 or 4 short 20 day cycles but i was working in a hotel moving beds, cleaning rooms, carrying loads and stopped soon as i stopped the job so i assumed the short cycles were because my body was under alot of stress..


----------



## ksquared726

RedRose - Could it be ovulation spotting? I'm having that this cycle. Ovulated yesterday afternoon and got pink spotting at night, continuing with lots of brown spotting today. Or it could just be a random little bit.


----------



## RedRose19

i thought that.. im sure im 2 dpo i had a smidge of red spotting the day i ovulated and today brown cm so im hoping its brown because its old blood and it was a good egg
lol


----------



## Fern81

Thanks girls I do still have some guafenesin ? syrup left from last year's ttc so I took some yesterday. Today's cm is better.Think I am about to O, maybe tomorrow. Fx for us all!!


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck ladies hope you ovulate :)


----------



## ksquared726

Well, I don't think spearmint agrees with me. I took that one capsule yesterday at lunch and today I had the most awful diarrhea. I'm wary of taking any more. I wonder why it affects me so much? But I guess my body is saying no to spearmint. Good luck to all of you! I hope spearmint helps bring you all BFPs soon!


----------



## Pervicax

So, AF showed up CD29... About 3/4 days earlier than usual. Chin spots have reduced by 80%. Effective, so far.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear ksquared :-(
Excellent news P! Fingers crossed spearmint will bring us all babies soon 

AFM - OPK is turning! Hoping for an early O this cycle. Maybe I'm in for my first cd14 ovulation...


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry to hear that, ksquared. Good luck in anything else you try! :hugs:

Great news, Pervicax and Laura! Glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## Penguin20

Glad all is going well :) 

Sorry to hear that ksquared


----------



## RedRose19

I dunno what to think im still spotting :/


----------



## tommyg

I must have ovulated about a week after starting it as AF has arrived. However it may have played a part in ending a 10 week cycle.
Will see what happens this cycle.

Those who have their BFP how long were you ttc before trying the tea?


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Well hey, at least you have a fresh start! Hopefully the tea will keep you with a shorter cycle this time!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Well, took a pregnancy and ovulation test this morning, I should be 9dpo. The ovulation test is near to positive! The pregnancy test is negative, I think. I can see a very faint line, but that's probably just my line eye :haha: Pregnancy news would be an amazing wedding present for us both this month, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up! On the plus side, if I'm not pregnant, I've had my second normal month in a row :D x


----------



## rebeccalouise

The tests.. :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150302_09_31_01_Pro.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15









WP_20150302_09_30_29_Pro.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I at LEAST see an evap on the HCG tests! 

Ohhhhhhhh FX that they darken up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Mrs. and Mrs. said:


> I at LEAST see an evap on the HCG tests!
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh FX that they darken up!!!!!!!!!

Eekkk, thank you! I hope so :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

Today's 10dpo test, evap maybe? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150303_10_08_29_Pro.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 14









WP_20150303_10_06_37_Pro.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## laurac1988

Ooooooh I see that! Looks like my very first BFP! 
Fingers and toes crossed that it gets darker!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you! I might try my hardest to hold of testing until Friday now, as that's when AF is due. I'm torturing myself! :dohh: How are you doing? :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes are crossed!
I'm alright. Just waiting for +opk, which I'm hoping will show up in the next 48 hours so that we can get started with donations


----------



## rebeccalouise

Good luck! :D x


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Rebecca! I can't see anything on my phone, but that's not unusual. I hope you get a nice dark line soon!

Laura, come oooooon positive OPK!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm hoping so! EWCM seems to have ramped p a notch so we shall see what the next few days bring!


----------



## RedRose19

Im STILL spotting! And im starting to feel frustrated I just got a postive opk and neg preggo test, I just wish the spotting would either just turn into full on af or bugger off! Gonna bd tonight to be sure to cover all basis if I am only ovulating now, I read before loosing a small percentage of your body fat helps fertility anyone know what numbers what might be?


----------



## rebeccalouise

So, I tested today at 11dpo. I know it's still early, and I don't think much of these tests, but does anyone see anything? I want to get an FRER on Friday if AF still hasn't shown, I'm hoping she won't! There's still no sign of her :)

There's a tweaked, and then original pic..
 



Attached Files:







large-810001-wp-20150304-08-39-17-pro_kindlephoto-70222999.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 10









large-810001-wp-20150304-08-39-17-pro.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RedRose19

Yes I hate those ics I have loads here and they always seem to have a line, I can see a line on yours but not sure on colour! Fingers crossed it gets darker, 

Spotting has stopped today, ive read spotting after ovulation is common for ladies with pcos but i usually only spot before and after af, I spotted once after ovulation while taking clomid


----------



## laurac1988

I dont see anything at the moment. FX it will show up soon! 

Redrose - I spotted at 5 and 6 dpo on my BFP month. FX! 

AFM... still waiting...


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I see a line on the adjusted pic with no color. Hopefully it gets darker!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I really hope so! Thank you :)


----------



## Penguin20

good luck Rebecca

Hope the spotting stops soon redrose 

Good luck to anyone who waiting to test or ovulate


----------



## laurac1988

Any scan news Penguin? Hope all is well x


----------



## tommyg

Redrose I've heard before that losing 10% of your body fat can make a difference but really it doesn't make any sense to me. 
If 2 people are say 5ft 3, one is 13 stone the other 11 stone. For the one at 13 stone to loose 10% they'd end up 11st 10, the one who started as 11st ends up as 9st 13 so which is just within the realms of normal. So I don't see how the 10% guide works. I'm convinced it is just a target to get over weight ladies to try to aim for.

Anybody noticed more period cramps than normal after the tea? I can decide if it's a good sign or not.


----------



## RedRose19

Ive just 2lvs to loose before getting to 10% body fat gone :) it probably is just a way to encourage because when you say 10% it doesnt sound too bad, as of today im 1 stone and 2lbs down! Also the spotting has stopped :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaay for weight loss and yaaaaay for spotting stopping! 

Positive OPK for me today. Donation late tonight


----------



## rebeccalouise

Yay, well-done redrose! :) 
FX for you this cycle Laura :dust: X


----------



## Penguin20

Laura - Yes thank you, it all went well saw the heartbeat and the baby has grown so its looking good, fingers cross it carries on going well
I had some red bleeding after the exam but think that was down to the internal exam as it was a blob then pink spotting for couple hours then nothing pretty much

fx for all you ladies :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Tested, BFN today! :cry: I'm SO fed up, sorry to sound so selfish but WHY!? Every month I get my hopes up, this is the first month I've been late in over a year, and still no :bfp:.. I must be around 12dpo today, if not later.. I've felt sick on and off all day, I've been exhausted since about 8dpo, no usual signs of AF arriving, infact I had lots of creamy/white CM today, not a hint of blood! I'm so confused :( 

I hope you're all okay ladies, so glad to hear it's all going well Penguin :D x


----------



## laurac1988

Great news penguin
Sorry Rebecca xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry Rebecca. :(

On the plus side, those all sound like symptoms of a good progesterone level. It could be that the lowering of your testosterone is giving you a longer LP (you indicated it was 12 days or shorter, I think). This will come with a stronger O and a longer LP, both of which will improve your chances of becoming pregnant in the future. I hope you continue. This month wasn't your month, but don't forget that you ARE making progress! It might just take some time. :hugs:


Penguin, great to hear! it is normal to spot after a transvaginal ultrasound and even after sex. Your cervix is very sensitive right now! :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks Panda :) I'm going to keep at it, don't worry! Just waiting for AF to arrive now! Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

Do you think this opk looks nearly positive?
 



Attached Files:







20150305_140516.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laurac1988

Euuuuurgh Mine keep doing that "half the line is darker" thing, too. I would says almost +++


----------



## RedRose19

Its just normally id ovulate around now but I always think its sooner I think mostly because im always impatient but thinking I should bd around now jist incase because normally we miss it


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Well I would def. keep bding if your not sure!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Still no AF, and no signs! :) I see something on today's test, but I'm thinking evap.. OH said if AF still hasn't shown by Sunday, we'll go out and get a better test! X


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I think buying a new test on sunday is a great idea!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:) I'll keep you updated! I hope you're all okay? :dust: X


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I'm doing great! I'm currently on cycle day two. My face is a hot mess because of the progesterone I just took to induce the cycle, but hopefully that'll calm down. I've been really bad about drinking my tea the last couple of days. I need to go home and make a pot before I head of to bed. 

But I've got my IUI scheduled for the 17th! Wahoooooo!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Yay! Good luck :D I hope your face clears up soon for you :) I always breakout in spots right before I ovulate :dohh: Yeah, good idea :) I try to have two cups a day now, at least. X


----------



## rebeccalouise

AF got me. Devastated. :cry: OH is upset too :nope: The only positive I can think of, is that this is my second normal 30 day cycle in a row, since last June. So I'm hoping things have settled down for good, and that we have a really good chance of catching that egg next month! Thank you for all of your support ladies. <3 I've had a little cry, so I guess it's just onto the next month now.. X


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry Rebecca. But you're right. The more regular your cycles get, the more your chances of success go up! I hope it's just a matter of time before you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm hoping next month, as testing day would be just after our wedding day! :D and my fertile days fall over the weekend OH is off work, bonus. :haha: Get AF out of the way, then onto the next ovulation :) x


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Rebecca x


----------



## RedRose19

Really sorry rebecca, but yes regular cycles means its only a matter of time!

So.. got this tonight... def positive? Its the right time for my usual 40 ish day cycle I usually get impatient by now stop taking opks. Its nice to see a full positive... lots of ewcm too so I guess ovulation is tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







20150306_205906.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurac1988

Yuuuuup that's positive alright!


----------



## rebeccalouise

That's deffo positive! X


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

SO sorry Rebecca. Love to you. 

Starting fresh! And that's exciting to be able to test after your wedding! 

That's def a pos opk!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs: X


----------



## RedRose19

aaahhhhh ladies we didnt bd last night im so so annoyed at myself i was so exhausted i literally fell asleep soon as i got into bed, no cramps yet so i dont think ive ovuoated yet so still have time but still i just could not muster any energy grr


----------



## rebeccalouise

I've had times like that, don't worry! Just make sure you do tonight ;) my spotting has completely stopped today, I've had nothing but my normal CM.. I'm so confused! AF is still a no show. I'm thinking maybe I ovulated later than I thought? Could be implantation bleeding? I didn't use any ovulation tests this month, so my guess could've been out.. :shrug: X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Update! Spotting started again last night, so thought I was out for good! Ruined mine and OH's date night, as I went to the loo, it was there when I wiped again, and I thought that's it - I just wanted to go home and cry! :( however woken up today, and nothing at all again! Just the clear CM I usually have, even when I checked inside.. I'm beyond confused, feel like my body is playing games with me :wacko: X


----------



## laurac1988

That's very annoying! Fx for an outcome soon x

AFM...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B3104EA2-FE65-4755-AB4B-DF85B5FF71D7_zpsxywkbijn.jpg
Inseminating again tonight


----------



## RedRose19

def looks like your just ovulating now! 
Sorry about af plsying mind games, it seems we are all havinf annoying cycles!
I started spotting again last night nothing this morning then again just now grr and ive no energy. I dunno what to think, im just gonna concentrate on my weight loss I think, try again next cycle. 
Although last night I had a weird dream my best friend and I both found out we were pregnant and discussing names... which would never happen as I know she doesnt want kids now


----------



## RedRose19

Can I ask what you feel like around ovulation? Every month I get a heavy feeling like my body is so bloated it hurts, like my tummy and surrounding organs dont fit its hard to explain, it almost feels like a cyst but I know I dont have any, im just wondering if its a pcos thing or just me... I currently feel like ive been punch in the tummy and ovaries so thinking im just ovulating now although I still dont know why im spotting.


----------



## laurac1988

I get pains around O but don't seem to get bloated

I like to pee on stuff...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/6821A097-84F4-4321-8F31-6787080A1593_zpsnxz6dnsv.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

Id say this is definitely your positive! 

Its hard to know what pain is what, in 2012 I had surgery well two actually, one was to remove my gallbladder the second was to repair the bad job they did which caused my ahernia, and wasnt found out for a week later despite me telling them I couldn't go to the loo and being sick none stop for a week! But since then I get bad pains every time my cycle does anything that causes me to bloat I think id pushes on scar tissue, im not sure, thats why I asked because its hard to know whats normal, what's from pcos or my surgeries. sometimes I wish I could see what was happening inside my body!


----------



## laurac1988

Might be worth asking the Dr next time you're there?


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah im waiting for my medical card otherwise im paying 60 euro just to see the dr let alone if they wanted to send me anywhere. 
Plus my experience here if ive pain related to my stomach its usually oh well if it gets worse go to A&E!
im hoping once my medical card arrives I can see my new dr amd maybe ask for metformin I think it would help


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed!
Metformin did arse all for me, but I'm not sure I even have pcos. Hormones in normal ranges and no cysts on ovaries...


----------



## RedRose19

All hormones ok here and no cysts but definitely pcos as I have all the symptoms, but im told mildly, but I know my body just doesnt like being the weight I was, when I lost weight before I finally got my bfp surprise to me thought id would never happen so I think if I can shed the weight again I hope it can happen


----------



## RedRose19

So the spotting has turned into a light bleed... could there be a possibility this is now af and im actually having a normal cycle! I didnt start opks til cd 14 but cd 14 and 15 I had dark but not quite positive and in wondering if maybe it had been positive on cd 13! And the spotting is from low progesterone. . Who knows, ive not had any tea for 2 weeks being honest, so I need to start it again! Tomorrow I'll habe a cup with breakfast


----------



## laurac1988

Fx it's a normal cycle for you x


----------



## Kuawen

I'm amazed to say that I got my CH's today, meaning that for the third cycle in a row I've O'd on CD18 :happydance: And symptoms point to this one having been a strong one. DH and I weren't trying this cycle so we totally missed the window, but I'm just so glad to be gaining some regularity. Now we know when to start BDing next time! I also just got a brand new bag of spearmint tea leaves, so yummy.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Kuawen: Sorry you missed your window this cycle but that's really exciting that all of your cycles have been regular! 

I'm about to run out of tea and need to go stock up on some more this week.

When I ovulate I feel a couple really sharp pains over a period of an hour or so. 

I started my femara today! Luckily I've been staying pretty busy with work so this cycle is moving sort of quickly... currently only on cycle day five, but I feel like I just got my period yesterday. I'm just trying to drink my tea and stay positive!


----------



## RedRose19

well the spotting has gotten heavier so im thinking its cd 1.. but since ive spotting all cycle I reckon af wont be that heavy


----------



## RedRose19

Although it means I probably did ovulate around cd 18! But my luteal is only 12 days so I might start b vits to help! And I must have low progesterone but im hoping its from loosing weight and re adjusting rather than there is a problem


----------



## ttcin2012

Ladies - I posted here a while ago. Somehow I fell off the wagon for 3 weeks and haven't been taking my tea :(

Any tips on how to be good and stick to the tea?


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

A cup right when you wake up and right before bed? Make it a routine!


----------



## RedRose19

I stopped taking it too just got out of the habit but imstarted again yesterday, today is definitely cd 2 for me which means I just had my first 28 day cycle in a year! Im gonna try some b vitamins to help he spotting during the luteal phase its probably my body adjusting to the weight loss


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Gah I can't even imagine. I've never had a 28 day cycle in my life. My shortest cycle was 33 days, I believe..... other wise they're normally around 40-90 days.


----------



## RedRose19

Normally af is 40 days long so I thought that opk was cuz I was only ovulating but I always get a positive opk just before af! 
Im dreading my weigh in thursday as I feel so fecking heavy and bloated


----------



## rebeccalouise

Bfn this morning. Absolutely nothing. I'm heartbroken and so confused. I've never used one of these tests before, so I don't know how sensitive they are - but surely they would be picking a little something up at least? Just facing the fact I am not pregnant, and my body has gone backwards to abnormal cycles again :cry: Deverstated to say the least. I've now gotta tell an excited OH.. It's not like I even had one false bfp, I had two! So cruel :nope: X


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I'm sorry Rebecca... maybe go in for bloods if you can? 

That's really upsetting. :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

It was a different test I tested with this morning, a cheap one from my local chemist - I'd never heard of the brand before, but then I think even if the test was crap, I should be getting something by now? Still no AF or signs of AF :( I've booked in at docs, but they can't see me until the end of the month! Tempted to go to my local walk in centre. X


----------



## RedRose19

did i miss your tests? was it those ics you got lines? sorry hun i have the same ones and i constantly get "lines" and even within 10 mins and nothing they are a pain. sorry they caused so much disappointment, maybe stear clear of them, i know ive been upset a few times from them, now i think ill stick to frers.
have you tried agnus castus ? it seem to be doing wonders when i take it with the tea, but i only take cd 1 to 14/16 ish then stop


----------



## rebeccalouise

Them and an early predictor test, that showed a clear BFP. Don't trust any test at all now! :haha: Oh no, what's that? Capsules or? X


----------



## RedRose19

capsules or liquid i take the liquid with water every morning. my herbalist friend always sends it to me but i know you can get it in health stores, but i know it doesnt help everyone, some people find it makes their cycles worse but other swear by it, now normally it messes me up but i thought with the weight loss and my tea it might be good


----------



## laurac1988

Agnus Castus sent my cycles NUUUUUUUTS


----------



## RedRose19

i take mine til cd 16 although i might stop at cd 14 incase ive another 28 day cycle


----------



## RedRose19

everyones different some swear by it, and before now it used to mess me up aswell, but i dunno if its the tea or what but taking it til ovulation seems to be re enforcing early ovulation
but yes you should know before taking it not everyone get good results from it, i think if you take it all cycle it can mess cycles up aswell, last time i took it all cycle now i only take it til cd 14, 16 tops


----------



## rebeccalouise

Well, AF arrived about an hour ago. I'm in a lot of pain, and I don't normally have any pain! I have a feeling we did get pregnant, but lost it very early on - just because of those lines I was getting, there must of been some HCG in my system. :cry: I'll keep my doctors app, just so I can go in and talk to them about it - hopefully get some answers. Thank you everyone for your continued support, I really appreciate it. <3 

Have any of you ever tried that Vitex stuff? I've got some, but never dared to take it so far! X


----------



## laurac1988

sorry hun :-( xxxx

Vitex and agnus castus are the same thing. They messed up my cycle completely, but I do know they make a difference for a lot of ladies.


----------



## GingerPanda

Vitex is agnus castus. It didn't do anything for me on its own. I did take it for a bit with the tea, but I don't know if it had time to really help before I got knocked up. I actually have an extra bottle I'll never use. I also have a ton of spearmint tea I can't drink! I've found the capsules are great for my routine. One in the morning with my levothyroxine and Zofran, and one at night with my vit D and prenatal. I take progesterone morning and night too. I feel like a pill popper these days!


I'm sorry you think you might have had a chemical. I hope your docs are able to help you out, and that the pain subsides. The painful period could also be your body giving itself a really good clear out. I had light periods usually, but every now and them I would get a really bad one. I would just imagine that I had a nice squeaky clean uterus now for a bean to burrow into.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you ladies :hugs: I might give them a try, I thought I read once that they weren't suitable to be taken whilst pregnant thought, so do you have to stop if you think you might be? :shrug: I don't want to run the risk of completely messing my cycles up again if they don't work though. I think this could just be a light period, as the spotting started on Friday, so might not of even been pregnancy related! If so, that would've been another normal 30 day cycle. X


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hopefully it completely stops within a couple of days, then I can wait to ovulate. X


----------



## GingerPanda

Vitex should not be taken during pregnancy or suspected pregnancy. When I said I was taking capsules, I meant spearmint capsules. :thumbup:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Ah right, I see! Really debating if it's worth a try.. Along with the tea.. X


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure hun. The two times I have tried it, I have had 60+ day anovulatory cycles. Same as when I tried soy iso. 
Worth a shot, though, if you think it might help. Did you use anything when you had your first little one? It might just be time that you need. I stopped using anything other than spearmint tea, prenatals and vitamin D because everything else seemed to mess with my cycle - obv that's just my experience


----------



## RedRose19

i take the agnus castus only til cd 14 16 tops so if i were to get pregnant it wouldnt have an effect, i actually took it the cycle i fell with my son


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thanks girls. I didn't take anything with my daughter, but she was a nice surprise! :haha: Crazy how I fell pregnant with her, not even trying, this time me and OH are trying and trying, still nothing! :shrug: X


----------



## rebeccalouise

I might leave it this cycle, see how it goes :) I'd like to regulate on my own! I'm nearly there tbh. X


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I know some people take vitex during their pregnancies.... I'd ask your dr about it. 

I'm sorry for your chemical. How stressful and sad. :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Vitex really helped my cycles! I take it throughout because some people say stopping suddenly can cause a drop in progesterone and then a mc. No BFPs yet, though.


----------



## RedRose19

Omg how can 1 day bring so much goodness!
first jamies eye which ive waited for ages arrived in the post, 
then my weigh in id lost 1.5lbs despite af!
then jamie had a pre school open day I dreaded it expected him to freak out but he loved it.. I didnt get a second glance
then the most exciting!!!
I got my fertility appointment! I rang them because I was told id get a letter in feb/march so I wanted to make sure they had my new address! And she said well I can see your name at nearly the top here! So I can safely say your appointment will either be Wednesday april 15th or the 22nd!! 
I was referred last feb in 2014! Thats after trying for 13 months so finally 26 months of trying and 14 months waiting im going to be seen!


----------



## laurac1988

Yay congrats x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks be nice to finally get some where! maybe metformin and im told most likely to try fermara since clomid did nothing for me


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Hot damn, that's a long waiting period!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## RedRose19

i know i thought id never get to see the day where ive a date! of course i could of gone private but while david is still doing his phd def couldnt afford it. i just hope when we go in they have a plan.. i dont wanna get there and wait longer for different things


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed they have a plan for you! 

I'm not sure the clomid is doing anything for me. My temps look EXACTLY the same as normal.


----------



## RedRose19

well you always ovulated on your own didnt you? all clomid does is increase oestrogen so i dunno if it would show any difference to your temps, hopefully you wont get any spotting though. im not sure if clomid helps progesterone i read on a pcos fb page to avoid any thing that could increase oestrogen because it actually makes it worse if your low on progesterone but i dunno how true that is. hopefull you get a bfp regardless of what the temps do. 

thanks i wonder what they will do first with me.. i dont wanna wait around any more!


----------



## day_dreamer

Vitex really messed up my cycles. 

Redrose - clomid doesn't increase oestrogen, it is an anti-oestrogen and tricks the brain in to thinking that oestrogen levels are low. Once the brain thinks oestrogen it increases the release of FSH which then stimulates the development of mature follicles prior to ovulation :)


----------



## RedRose19

It tricks the body into making more oestrogen I thought, thinking its low and it sends out more, anyway I dont think clomid fixes progesterone


----------



## day_dreamer

No, just tricks the body into thinking oestrogen levels are low because FSH only gets produced when oestrogen levels are low/drop...more oestrogen would just confuse things and prevent FSH being produced :)

Progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum, after ovulation :)


----------



## laurac1988

Either way I don't think it has done anything for me. As usual we will just have to wait and see


----------



## RedRose19

Im pretty scared at how heavy af is! Af started monday very light, bit heavier Tuesday, heavy wednesday but nothing over the top, Wednesday night zumba so thursday was so so heavy, then friday seven heavier but it slowed down by the evening so I thought phew, but today again so so mucn! I dont understand why so heavy ive never seen it so bad I feel sick! I dunno is it cuz ive lost weight and im having a good clear out or the exercise is making it heavier. . Im just wondering if anyone has had experience with having pcos and extremely hesvy af?


----------



## tommyg

Red rose possibly you are just having a good clear out. If it's been a long cycle for you then that could explain AF being heavier than normal.
Could also be something else has increased your lining ie a reduction in male hormones cause by mint tea has enabled your female hormones to do their job and create a cushy lining for little bean. Meaning more lining to break down just a guess / thought.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

How long was your last cycle Red Rose? It was a normal length right?

I've had crazy heavy periods with really long cycles, but normally with average length they're normal. If it keeps up for more days I'd go to the dr to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## kmpreston

Hi girls I have undiagnosed but suspected PCOS. Whilst I wait for the NHS to sort me out I thought I would try herbal stuff. 

My latest issue (after the immense post pill weight gain and no AF between December and late feb) is thick black hair growing on my tummy.

So I looked it, saw spearmint tea is recommended, and found you guys!

At the moment I am armed with spearmint tea, red raspberry leaf tea, soy isoflavones and normal pre conception vitamins

What should I take, how often (specifically the spearmint tea) and should I get some vitex too?


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hi: 
I have one - two cups of spearmint tea a day, usually morning and night, and then I'll have my seven seas trying for a baby tablets every night. I have been debating trying vitex myself, but my last two cycles have been within normal range, so I think I'm just going to wait it out - I don't want to risk messing them all up again after waiting a year for them to return to normal! I've heard it's powerful stuff, and only works if your cycles are extremely long. GL! :) x

oh, I forgot to mention, I have PCOS too! my period was starting every two weeks at one point, but now I seem to be lasting a month between bleeds, sometimes a little over a month! great progress really. :) I think it's a combination of the tea, vitamins and losing weight that has helped me.


----------



## kmpreston

rebeccalouise said:


> :hi:
> I have one - two cups of spearmint tea a day, usually morning and night, and then I'll have my seven seas trying for a baby tablets every night. I have been debating trying vitex myself, but my last two cycles have been within normal range, so I think I'm just going to wait it out - I don't want to risk messing them all up again after waiting a year for them to return to normal! I've heard it's powerful stuff, and only works if your cycles are extremely long. GL! :) x
> 
> oh, I forgot to mention, I have PCOS too! my period was starting every two weeks at one point, but now I seem to be lasting a month between bleeds, sometimes a little over a month! great progress really. :) I think it's a combination of the tea, vitamins and losing weight that has helped me.

My longest cycle was 58 days followed by 20 days but both those cycles ended in bleeds that were only really spotting so I wasn't sure if they counted. Prior to that I had 38, 28, 35, and 38 day cycles


Losing weight is an on going battle for me: this week I have been on three runs; to a 50 mins high impact aerobics class and eaten less than 1500 calories per day. I've gained 2lb. Ive done nothing but gain weight since I stopped the pill 9 months ago. 15lb in total. Never eat more than 1500 calories and always do at least an hours exercise a week.


----------



## GingerPanda

I also only seem to gain weight, no matter how hard I exercise. Turns out I had undiagnosed hypothyroidism. Since I've been treating it with levothyroxine, the weight has slowly started to fall off without really trying. I've lost about 10lbs since December.


----------



## rebeccalouise

it might be because of PCOS that you're struggling to lose weight, I'm the same! it takes A LOT for me to even start losing some, yet I can gain it so easily! :dohh: I find it quite a bit harder than most people to shift the weight once it is there, my doctor said it can be a symptom :shrug: whatever it is, it sucks! :haha: I've just been watching what I eat, drinking lots of water and exercising when I can - my general fitness has improved, even if I haven't lost LOADS. (the hospital did advise I lose some, but I'm only just classed as overweight) 

yeah, my cycles always seem to vary now.. this last one was 34 days, (although I started spotting at 30 days, AF didn't reach full flow until 34 days!) then the one before that was 28 days. :wacko: it's all so confusing, but I'm very thankful they're so much more regular now than they were 8 months ago, at least I know that I ovulate these days! :thumbup: x


----------



## kmpreston

GingerPanda said:


> I also only seem to gain weight, no matter how hard I exercise. Turns out I had undiagnosed hypothyroidism. Since I've been treating it with levothyroxine, the weight has slowly started to fall off without really trying. I've lost about 10lbs since December.

Had my thyroid checked. Came back ok apparently. I'm 13st as of this morning (which angered me greatly as I had dropped back down to 12st12 last week and was 11st12 when I got married in July!) I'm awaiting a pelvic ultrasound and then maybe a testosterone levels check. Initial bloods showed slightly elevated LH


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't tell you how many times I've had my thyroid checked over the years. SO MANY TIMES! And my TSH would always come back "normal". Then they FINALLY caught it at 89.88, when it's supposed to be about 1! So crazy. Turns out Hashimoto's was eating my thyroid, and it was just wildly fluctuating as it tried to stabilize. But Hashi's ate about 50% and now it just doesn't work anymore.

I think any woman who has even a couple of the symptoms of hypothyroid should get their TSH checked at least once a year. Also, most labs will say anything up to 4 or even 5 is "normal", but that is not the case. My endocrinologist doesn't even want mine to get up to 2.


----------



## kmpreston

GingerPanda said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've had my thyroid checked over the years. SO MANY TIMES! And my TSH would always come back "normal". Then they FINALLY caught it at 89.88, when it's supposed to be about 1! So crazy. Turns out Hashimoto's was eating my thyroid, and it was just wildly fluctuating as it tried to stabilize. But Hashi's ate about 50% and now it just doesn't work anymore.
> 
> I think any woman who has even a couple of the symptoms of hypothyroid should get their TSH checked at least once a year. Also, most labs will say anything up to 4 or even 5 is "normal", but that is not the case. My endocrinologist doesn't even want mine to get up to 2.

I will ask what my TSH was next time I go and complain to my doctor about something (probably that rhe hospital still haven't seen me) need to show her my ridiculously hairy belly which has taken two weeks to grow longer than my eyelashes. I've always had hair there and shaved it but it's never grown this fast or thick and dark


----------



## GingerPanda

That sounds like testosterone. Hypo would be if you feel like you're losing more hair from your head than you think it's normal, cold hands and feet, circulation issues, stubborn weight gain, fatigue, poor memory / scatterbrained, even depression. It also screws with your cycles, and will cause miscarriages if untreated. I hope you don't have PCOS *and* hypothyroidism, but I guess I'm proof that managing the two conditions properly can mean success. :)

Hopefully your TSH was less than 2!


----------



## RedRose19

my thyroid went out of whack last year it was a tad high and i was constantly tired, i was on the meds for about 4 months then dr said i could try come off it see if it is ok, so far its within a normal range thankfully! but im tired again lately but thinking it might be low iron.

gosh im working so hard the last 2 weeks on my chocolates for the easter market on the 22nd! i also have jamies eye test on friday which im absolutely dreading.. i know hes not gonna co operate at all. i just want all of his appointments over with, they are so stressful for him and me!

ive mange to drink one large mug of spearmint tea a day which im sure is like 2 cups. and my skins cleared up nicely after af!


----------



## GingerPanda

RedRose, make sure they check it every month when you get pregnant. Pregnancy increases the work load on your thyroid, and you will most likely have to go back on the medicine. So make sure you stay on top of that when you get your next BFP. :)


----------



## Kuawen

Wow, I'm surprised to hear you could come off it, RedRose. When I got diagnosed HypoT the doctor made it very clear that if I decided to go the medication route (it's subclinical HypoT, so very mild case) that I would have to stay on it for life. But I definitely second GP's words: a wonky thyroid can cause miscarriages, and miscarriages/pregnancy can make a wonky thyroid worse! Gotta keep a close eye on it. Honestly, given how common the condition is, I'm surprised it's not just checked routinely by doc's.


----------



## kmpreston

GingerPanda said:


> That sounds like testosterone. Hypo would be if you feel like you're losing more hair from your head than you think it's normal, cold hands and feet, circulation issues, stubborn weight gain, fatigue, poor memory / scatterbrained, even depression. It also screws with your cycles, and will cause miscarriages if untreated. I hope you don't have PCOS *and* hypothyroidism, but I guess I'm proof that managing the two conditions properly can mean success. :)
> 
> Hopefully your TSH was less than 2!

That does sound like me except the hair thing. It sometimes does come out in big clumps but generally doesn't seem thin or anything. I'm always freezing though


----------



## GingerPanda

My hair doesn't seem thin either, but it's always falling out. It has gotten better since I've been on the meds.


----------



## laurac1988

My hair used to be absolutely terribly thin! BUT I think it was stress related as it stopped since I left the ambulance service


----------



## Miaw

I tried so many things but I never tried this!! I would like to join this group :D

I have to go and buy some tea now. We don't really have any heath stores or even David's tea or some place like that around so I will check at the grocery store. If not I'll order it online.

I'm actually excited to try this, I have not had anything new to try in a while. And since my husband sperm analysis is on March 29th it will give me something to focus on until then and until we get the results. I really can't wait... it's been too long since there has been progress for us and I am running out of patience.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Just thought you all should know that spearmint mixed with chamomile is REALLY good.


----------



## laurac1988

I can't cope with chamomile. Makes me queasy lol.

Welcome Miaw!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Oh man! Really?!?! That's crazy! I love chamomile. I drink it anytime I feel sick or have an upset stomach. 

Crazy who different herbs react with people.


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah it doesn't like me at all.
Be aware that too much camomile can use uterine contractions, but you would have to drink A LOT


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya ladies did anyone do anything fun yesterday to st patricks day? We went and saw two parades, one in town then the village 30 kins away, it was a fun day!
I think finally af has taken a hike! So nI'll start thw opks early usually I dont start til cd 13 to 15 because I didnt get expect a early one and I think I missed it last cycle. Ive totally ditched my black tea and replaced with spearmint tea so now im drinking like 4 to 5 cups a day. Ive also ditch cows milk for almond and coconut milk, yum! Id love to get a bfp before my appt next month


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I was going to say chamomile is not recommended during pregnancy because of the uterine contraction risk. Everyone's body reacts differently, so one person might need a lot, but another may not. I believe it has been categorized as "generally unsafe" or something like that. :)


Welcome, Miaw! Make sure not to get one with to much caffeine in it (mixed with green or black tea). I'm sure you saw, but we have lists for ordering online in the US and the UK in the first post! :)


I don't like getting it in the store. It always seems like there's something in the mix they don't mention on the box, but it's on the bags. I have a box with hibiscus mixed in that I can't drink while pregnant. Anybody in the US want it? :haha:

RedRose, I hope you get a BFP! St Paddy's Day (it drives me CRAZY when people say "Patty"!) pretty much exists solely for drinking way too much and partying way to hard in the States. Since I could do neither of those things, I played some tunes on my Irish tin whistle and cleaned my house. :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya welcome all the new ladies :) 

Oh and this week ive lost another 4lbs cant believe it But we started the couch to 5k me and my mum so I think its helped 
this is my current before and after pic, still got 3 stone to go
 



Attached Files:







Photo Collage Maker_5sivQ7.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miaw

Hello, Thank you for the welcomes!!

Yes I saw about ordering online and no caffeine. I live in Canada tho, but I'm sure I can still find some somewhere. ^.^ Going to the store today, if I see any I'll look it up online to make sure it's a good brand!

I have been drinking pop a little and it's no good. I'll drink the tea now instead. Much better for me.



@RedRose19. You look really good :D Congrats on the weight loss!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have ordered from a place in Canada before. Thé Santé, the bag says. Loose leaf. Their website is www.teasante.com, and they are based in Montreal.


----------



## tommyg

Hello ladies, sorry for TMI, have any of you noticed lots more EWCM on a tea cycle?
I'm currently about CD18 and have been having loads of EWCM for about the last 4 days.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Tommy - I personally haven't but that's a great sign!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Ive had increased ewcm this cycle definitely!


----------



## tommyg

Well I'm fairly sure I ovulated after about 4 days of EWCM so should end up with a 4.5 week cycle. Major improvement on my last one a 10 week long cycle. Could just be coincidence as both are within the realms of normal for me. 
I think my next one will be a medicated IUI cycle so will see how it goes.


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i got this positive opk at midnight of cd 13, do you think its possible i missed the surge by a few hours? because cd 14 it was slightly lighter and today was def neg
 



Attached Files:







11086095_10153148476359731_644572453_o.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

RedRose, I think it's possible you missed it, that looks really dark.

Good luck to everyone in the 2WW!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i hope you dont mind me asking in here.. ive literally no one to talk to about it and im scared.. basically a week a go i found a lump quite bit and hard! it feels completely different to the usual breast lumps, ive checked my right boob for comparison and no lumps like that at all. and of course google is not helping. theres not change in colour of the skin. im hoping its just a random thing or a cyst. ive no money to go see my gp til march 31st! 
but the reason im posting it here is because i cant bring my self to tell anyone i know im going to see, like i just cant bring myself to tell hubster or my mother or even any of my friends i feel physically sick every time i go to, and i know its probably way overracting but i csnt help it. :( i know theres no point really posting i just hope i can find some way to tell someone close to me..


----------



## GingerPanda

I think if my husband kept something like that from me, I would feel like I failed him as a wife. It's my job to be there for him and support him when he needs me. It would hurt if he didn't trust that he could do that. I'm not saying this to try to make you feel guilty or anything. Just hoping that a look from the other side might make it easier to tell him.

So I think you should tell your husband. He is your partner, and you are in this together, no matter what. He may be able to provide you some comfort, even if it's just letting you cry on his shoulder.

I would definitely go to the doctor as soon as possible. Do they not have national health in Ireland, or somewhere you can go before the 31st?


----------



## RedRose19

Its not cuz I dont trust him but i guess by telling him its likr making it real.. I dunno, I dont want him to make a big deal of it, and my mom if I tokd her she would say things like its probably fine etc and it probably will be but I know she will worry her head off, I dont want people panicking because of me. I feel so distraught just at the idea. Ive beencritically ill in 2012 and it was hard to see people worry esp my mom, I find it hard to talk about my fears with people. And of course I could be worrying for no reason im hoping its simply nothing


----------



## GingerPanda

I do hope it's nothing. I guess I just can't imagine not telling my support network for another week. We will be here for you, though, if you can't tell them!


----------



## RedRose19

I nearly told david tonight but then he told me his friends invited him out for a drink and he like never goes out with his friends so I didnt wanna ruin his night :( I might try tell him tomorrow.. I had a market on sunday and its kept me busy all week but now its over im like empty, hubby away, jamies in bed I truely do feel alone


----------



## laurac1988

I hope you can talk to your other half hun. A problem shared and all of that 

For what it's worth, I've had loads of lumps over the years and they've all been absolutely nothing, so fingers crossed that this is the same. I know how scary it is to find a lump, but remember that the chances of it being nothing are much higher than it being anything worth worrying about xxx


----------



## tommyg

Red firstly yes I think you have missed your surge. That test does look pretty dark. 
Re the lump, hugs you must be scared (who wouldn't be), it could be absolutely nothing or something. But I think you should tell your hubby at some point tomorrow, I agree with the problem shared is a problem halved. No point in kicking yourself, he has gone out now, but he is going to feel guilty at spending money on a night out when really you need to get to your Doc. 
How long have you been worrying about it? Is there now way you could get the money to get to your GP any earlier? 
Hugs.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Red - I would certainly tell DH. It's his job to be worried about you. I would be hurt if my partner kept that a secret from me. I wouldn't want them to carry that burden alone. I hope you tell him soon so that you can get some support!


----------



## rebeccalouise

You should definitely tell your OH Red, I agree with the others.. I'd be hurt if my partner kept something like that from me. I can understand your worry, but I think once you've told him you'll probably feel better as you'll have his support etc. :) I really do hope it's nothing at all to worry about! :hugs: X


----------



## tommyg

Red did you chat today?


----------



## RedRose19

I casually said I found a lump I want to get checked out although probably nothing, I think he could sense indidnt want to talk about it,

But to be honest its far from my mind, jamie was diagnosed with ASD yesterday, im still trying to take it all in, and I knew it was coming but I feel sad all the same


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

:hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Sending hugs lovely. A diagnosis is always scary and upsetting at first, but will make things easier in the long run xxxx


----------



## day_dreamer

:hugs: Red. Hopefully the diagnosis will open doors for helping him now and in the future. 

Can you ring your GP and get an emergency appt or cancellation?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Gutted - O day today, haven't DTD since Sunday night, OH is away until Friday! :( we are never gonna catch this eggy! X


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Oh rebecca that sucks! BUT sperm can live 3-5 days inside of your body, so there is still a chance that you caught it! 

I'm 6 days post IUI today, and I'm officially losing my mind. :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm here to sprinkle sticky baby dust!

:dust:<3:dust:<3:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

i dont think ive ovulated yet ive had ewcm here and there since cd 13 but no major cramps last time, id some pinchy ones today, i was cd 18 last month.. im thinking maybe by tomorrow, i hope the opk is positive today.
i lost another 2lbs this week! im back to the weight i was when i got pregnant with jamie.. so im hoping its a weight i know my body can get pregnant at.. super excited about that


----------



## RedRose19

so ff has decided im 6 dpo! i put my positive opk that i got the night of cd 13, ive had ewcm for about 7 days now. im fed up of not knowing so next cycle im gonna temp! now that jamies finally sleeping 8 til 8 again i think i can actually do it again :)


----------



## GingerPanda

As long as you get 4 hours of consecutive sleep, your temp should be accurate. :D


----------



## RedRose19

jamie was waking at 12 midnight staying up for 2 hours... then he might sleep 30 mins and waking for another 2 hours.. i was like a zombie but the early intervention told me how to stop it and apresto now sleeping 8 til 8 no waking im a new woman! :D so i can temp again woop! but i gotta buy a new one :/


----------



## RedRose19

Would u call this positive? Ive got loads of watery cm! I akways miss the egg but not this cycle I can get false positives so im not stopping the opks til af or preggers
 



Attached Files:







20150328_181509.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

I would say not positive, but close.


----------



## RedRose19

it looks much darker in real, this is the darkest ive had in awhile


----------



## tommyg

The evil one has showed up. I'm having really sore cramps which is very unusual for me on a short cycle ( 31 days) anybody else noticed the same?


----------



## tommyg

Any up dates?


----------



## GingerPanda

Only real update I have is that we find out the gender of our baby this Saturday. I'm so convinced it's a boy! :D

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## laurac1988

No updates here. 7dpo after my second earliest ovulation ever. Just waiting


----------



## tommyg

Good luck Laurac. Are you feeling hopeful this cycle?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Sadly no news of a :bfp: here, but I am a married woman now! :cloud9: :happydance: Our big day was perfect, I'm really hoping this cycle will give us the bestest (slightly late) wedding present ever! :) :dust: 

Good luck for your gender scan, please let us know! X


----------



## GingerPanda

Will do! I'd really like to see a rainbow explosion soon!


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations Rebecca, hope you both had a fab day and wish you the very best for your future.

Ginger a rainbow explosion would be wonderful.


----------



## RedRose19

bfn and no af.. so sick of irregular cycles! but my fertility appt is finally here wednesday week!

congrats rebecca!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Tommy I don't really do hopeful any more. Just seeing how it goes


----------



## Pervicax

Well, cycles post MC have finally settled.

I had a good OPK+ and fertility monitor peak on Monday afternoon... Plus all bodily signs (CM etc) were in line with this. We had IUI today so the TWW game starts now.

It's the first cycle where all signs (bodily bits, OPK and cycle length) have all matched/coincided.

Also, my skin is still much improved, particularly in the chin area.


----------



## tommyg

Laurac tbh I'm the same the hope has gone from me. I'm thinking the only hope I really have left is IVF but I need to exhaust other options and get my health tip top before I go there.


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck Pervicax!

My chart is leading me on a wild ride this cycle!


----------



## laurac1988

Squeak.

Top one.

https://i61.tinypic.com/16asdjp.jpg


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats Laura! :hugs: I definitely see a line on that top test! :wohoo:


----------



## laurac1988

AF due today aaaaaaand 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B43155AD-2711-4D0A-8622-B0D40BC9592B_zpsjj0yfdzn.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaaay!


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations again Laura! 
Hello, af hasnt shown.. I did a test at 12 dpo was neg, and I got spotting on 14 dpo so assumed af would arrive and since then I see to get 1 drop of blood every few days thats it! And its pink blood, usually when af starts I get 1 or 2 days spotting and get slowly heavier.. not sure what to think! Im bloated and crampy so i keep thinking af is around the corner. My infertility clinic is finally on wednesday! Ive only waited 2 years for this date! Im eager for something to start so I cant wait! 
I also started my teat again!


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck at the clinic hun xxxx


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations fingers crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm having a little girl!


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations are you happy with that? I think healthy baby is obviously number one priority But little girl yay i would love a little girl next


----------



## GingerPanda

My preference was boy, but we're excited! Our little girl will be great!


----------



## RedRose19

When i was pregnant with jamie my preference was a girl but once i knew i was having a boy it didnt matter anymore esp when they are born your just so happy they are here!


----------



## laurac1988

How are all of my fellow spearmint-ers?


----------



## RedRose19

im ok, fs appt went ok but they say lose another stone, get a hsg and david must get tested then come back. if all comes back clear we will do a iui plus clomid but they wont consider that til at least oct :/


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Well, I stopped drinking my tea. 

I'm going to start again! Had my testosterone tested yesterday and it was a 46. The highest that they want it to be is a 45. So I'm going to drink my tea and see if I can get it lowered!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck! Only took a month for me to see significant improvement in my numbers! I hope it's that quick for you!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm good! Waiting around for AF..

Hope you're all doing well :) X
 



Attached Files:







wp_ss_20150503_0002.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4









InstagramCapture_afa19838-92d3-459d-818f-f2b6ef3444ff.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

I feel like I see a line on that Hun. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## RedRose19

How's everyone doing? 

I had my first acupuncture appointment yesterday and it was so relaxing, i hope it helps kick my body into gear, ive started temping so hopefully that will at least help me find ovulation, ive bad cramps today like ovulation but ive nit long gotten over a long af so i dunno if it's possible


----------



## GingerPanda

rebeccalouise said:


> I'm good! Waiting around for AF..
> 
> Hope you're all doing well :) X

I think I _might_ see something on that, but it's hard to tell on my phone. Fingers crossed!



RedRose, I hope the acupuncture helps!


----------



## RedRose19

Eeeek look cd 15 and i got this with loads of ewcm all week ive barely had a second line! I feel so good about this cycle!
 



Attached Files:







20150505_164546.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck! Catch that egg!


----------



## laurac1988

Brilliant! Catch that eggy!


----------



## lace&pearls

thinking of joining you ladies getting some spearmint tea soon? :0 Can't hurt can it?! 

does it taste nice? :) xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hey welcome! I like it. Pukka three mint is my favourite as the peppermint with it gives it a bit of a kick


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank you! :) I will probably get some next time I go to tesco, did you drink it every day? x


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, 2-3 cups every day is best. :)

I loved the taste until I got pregnant. :haha:

It made my morning sickness worse, but it helps a lot of people with that. If you have acid reflux or heartburn problems, don't drink any for a few hours before you lay down, as it could make those conditions worse. Otherwise, no harm! Just don't let your hubby drink any!


----------



## lace&pearls

lol awesome :) 

do you have any other top tips for helping ttc with PCOS? x


----------



## tommyg

I'm a fan of the pukka 3 mint too. For me I don't think it has worked alone but its worked wonders with vitex.
I'm now in the 2 week wait.


----------



## lace&pearls

I got a pukka mint tea but did my shopping online today so not site if I got the right one! (Palm face!) it's like only 30% spearmint the rest is green tea I think? Ah well I will get a different one next time if so lol x


----------



## GingerPanda

Green tea does have caffeine in it, so if you're TTC, you might want to limit your caffeine intake. If you like ordering tea online, there is a list of sites for both the UK and the US in the first post. :)


----------



## kittiecat

Hi ladies sorry I've been absent on here! I sort of gave up on the spearmint tea but want to try again so please can you re start my ticker from tomorrow? Going to aim to have at least 2 cups a day...


----------



## kittiecat

Drinking my first cup today! I'm back on the spearmint wagon! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies can u look at my chart ? I think I'm 2 dpo and f2f thinks I'm 6 dpo I added an extra temp becausb I wanted to see when it though ovulation was
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-12-05-56-35.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurac1988

Really not sure Hun. The +opk makes me think 6dpo but the temps make me think 2dpo. Have to see how it goes over the next few days


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah it's so confusing ! I think we're covered for both. I woke this morning feeling so sore and cranky like af will start


----------



## laurac1988

Being covered for both is excellent


----------



## RedRose19

Got a another spike this morning so definitely in the 2ww :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-13-22-31-45.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurac1988

happy tww!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay TWW!


----------



## RedRose19

Does anyone get cramps after ovulation? It's obviously too early for implantation cramps but the last 2 days I have intense af like cramps.


----------



## laurac1988

I always do. Apparently the fallopian tubes do contract as the egg moves down them. Might be that?


----------



## RedRose19

Cool hopefully all positive signs. I've never noticed pains like this after ovulation. I've been walking loads the last few days so could intensified the the cramps


----------



## RedRose19

Wow monstrous temp spike this morning hoping its a good sign
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-17-08-33-22.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kittiecat

woohoo that's an amazing rise redrose!! x


----------



## RedRose19

Got another spike today and some pink cm not sure what to think. I think my progesterone levels r low! I've Haas spotting every 2ww the last 3 cycles


----------



## RedRose19

I think ff is gonna change my of date again!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-18-11-24-05.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

9dpo and nothing &#128557; hoping its too early


----------



## LouOscar01

I need to try this!!! How many cups a day?!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Around 3 Lou!

Most places say 2-3.


----------



## RedRose19

Heya ladies thought I'd let you know I'm getting a hsg scan on Friday, so nervous it will hurt but I'm hoping totally worth it. I've lost over 35 lbs now and so happy to be 3 sizes down ! I went to actually try on clothes for the first time and was surprised I fit nicely into a new size.


----------



## LouOscar01

Just drank my first cup!! Surprisingly not too bad!! Fingers crossed I get some results!! Excited!!! 

Good luck for your HSG RedRose xxx


----------



## magicalmom2be

I'd like to join!


----------



## sailorgirl20

decided to give this a try... i hope you all have had positive results so far :)


----------



## Sura5050

I just happened upon this site and see that the thread is pretty old. Your response is the latest. I am curious to know whether you've had a positive experience drinking the spearmint tea. Have you conceived? (fingers-crossed) I've been drinking the tea for about 6 months and my testosterone levels have dropped dramatically. However, still no baby.


----------

